# 10/24 Raw Discussion Thread: The Beast fires back at Goldberg



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope they have Lesnar say something himself, rather than just Heyman TBH. Esp after Goldberg called him out for effectively hiding behind him and having no balls.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I really hope they book Brock to destroy a few people rather than just have him bounce up and down whilst Heyman talks.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Batman said:


> I hope they have Lesnar say something himself, rather than just Heyman TBH. Esp after Goldberg called him out for effectively hiding behind him and having no balls.


Yep it's time to unleash The Beast :brock


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> I really hope they book Brock to destroy a few people rather than just have him bounce up and down whilst Heyman talks.





CJ said:


> Yep it's time to unleash The Beast :brock


Have Lesnar say something like "You think you're still the man Bill? You've been out the game for 12 years, this isn't playschool, this is my God damn ring and you have no clue what your in for"

"You wanna see what mood I'm in? Send someone out here and ill take them to suplex city (I know urgh, but it's inevitable) and you can see what to expect when you come face to face with the real beast around here" "ill fight you anywhere, anytime, so if you got the balls, bring it on"

It'll look daft this time if he just stands dancing while Heyman bats on his behalf tbh.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Batman said:


> Have Lesnar say something like "You think you're still the man Bill? You've been out the game for 12 years, this isn't playschool, this is my God damn ring and you have no clue what your in for"
> 
> "You wanna see what mood I'm in? Send someone out here and ill take them to suplex city (I know urgh, but it's inevitable) and you can see what to expect when you come face to face with the real beast around here" "ill fight you anywhere, anytime, so if you got the balls, bring it on"
> 
> It'll look daft this time if he just stands dancing while Heyman bats on his behalf tbh.


Yeah hopefully we'll get something along those lines, rather than just another Heyman promo. Not knocking Heyman, but after the Goldberg promo last week we need to hear from Lesnar directly. Hope he brings the intensity :brock


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going to this Raw! I've got really good seats which is awesome! My Brock sign will be on TV all night!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock/Goldberg and the KO/Rollins/Jericho triple threat. Now, those are two things people can get interested in.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar should definitely cut a promo on his own. Will be hard to follow up what Goldberg did but he can make it work, just has to look and sound like a beast. Keep it short and to the point. They could have Lesnar pick up on Goldberg's "you are last" line and play up how Lesnar is last because he will send him back to retirement, that after he is done with him he won't be able to step into the ring again or something along those lines.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha and Charlotte should close the show with a contract signing that leads to a violent brawl. Keep the people talking about the biggest angle in WWE, and the most important match on the PPV.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Lesnar should definitely cut a promo on his own. Will be hard to follow up what Goldberg did but he can make it work, just has to look and sound like a beast. Keep it short and to the point. They could have Lesnar pick up on Goldberg's "you are last" line and play up how Lesnar is last because he will send him back to retirement, that after he is done with him he won't be able to step into the ring again or something along those lines.


A short Lesnar promo is exactly what is needed right here. Heyman already spoke on the topic. I agree they should let Brock say something this week.

Other than that, I'm excited for the next step in Rollins/Owens/Jericho. All three are on top of their game and Rollins got an incredible reaction last week between the pop and all of the "Rollins" and "Lets Go Rollins" chants during both the promo and the match itself. Not to mention getting the corny PG insult over with the crowd, too. I am expecting lots of fuckery during the match, though, since it is the go-home show to the PPV match. Looking forward to it, though. I'm glad they saved Rollins/Owens for now and haven't dragged it on for years at a time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Brock/Goldberg and the KO/Rollins/Jericho triple threat. Now, those are two things people can get interested in.


Will be interesting to see how things go down with the finish to the KO/Rollins/Jericho triple threat. There will be an interesting dynamic going on in that match. I think Owens would benefit the most from standing tall and winning it. They could go with Rollins hitting a pedigree on Jericho but Owens pushing Rollins aside and pinning Jericho for the win. It would fit with the whole "one of us has to stay strong for the good of the team" theme they have been running with as of late and would contribute to the falling out between the two. It also creates tension between Owens and Rollins due to him snatching the victory like that.

I hope they do some segment/promo before the match too.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Will be interesting to see how things go down with the finish to the KO/Rollins/Jericho triple threat. There will be an interesting dynamic going on in that match. I think Owens would benefit the most from standing tall and winning it. They could go with *Rollins hitting a pedigree on Jericho but Owens pushing Rollins aside and pinning Jericho for the win. It would fit with the whole "one of us has to stay strong for the good of the team" theme they have been running with as of late* and would contribute to the falling out between the two. It also creates tension between Owens and Rollins due to him snatching the victory like that.
> 
> I hope they do some segment/promo before the match too.


That also keeps Seth strong going into HIAC. I figure we might see Stephanie try to weave some of her manipulations into KO and Jericho about trying to take out Seth. Since the beginning of the match will most likely be a handicap match until something goes down. But I'm looking forward to it. If anything it will be a great match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I figure we might see Stephanie try to weave some of her manipulations into KO and Jericho about trying to take out Seth.


I can see her doing that since this week she stopped their arguing backstage and told them they are her two "generals" and that she needed them on the same page going into SurvivorSeries. So they could do a similar segment with them before the match this Monday where she tells them to work together. Obviously things should break down between them during the match because the idea is for them to end up feuding between each other as Rollins moves on to feud with Triple H.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like other have said, I hope Brock doesn’t just bounce around while Heyman talks. Goldberg called out Brock, and it makes Brock look like a bitch if he doesn’t respond himself. Brock can’t cut a long promo. But if he can just cut a quick 30 second promo answering Goldberg’s challenge (like he did against Slater before Summerslam), you’ll be set.

Rollins vs. Jericho vs. Owens should be fun.

They’re giving away the tag match on Raw with the New Day vs. Cesaro/Sheamus. Which leads me to ask, why should I give a fuck about their match at the PPV then?

If the idea is to headline the PPV with Charlotte vs. Sasha, do something creative with them.

And as far as Roman vs. Rusev goes, although I did like last week’s journey through Rusev’s family photo album, let’s just get through it and hopefully it ends after next Sunday.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sasha and Charlotte should close the show with a contract signing that leads to a violent brawl. Keep the people talking about the biggest angle in WWE, and the most important match on the PPV.*


I agree with this, in fact if the E wanted a "HISTORY" making moment than their Hell in a Cell would be the ONLY cell match on the cards to begin with. Rename the PPV to "Unforgiven", "Bad Blood" ect allowing Banks/Flair to have the Cell to themselves, while giving Roman/RuRu a "Street Fight, No DQ, No Holds Barred" type of match for the US title & for Owens/Rollins to keep referee incompetence out give him them a ladder match. This can be done as both a HIAC & a TLC match happened in the same night 10 years ago @ "Unforgiven" 

Instead of variety we are given the same thing "Hell in the Cell" THREE times in one night courtesy #WWELogic which is nothing but.....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Frost99 said:


> I agree with this, in fact if the E wanted a "HISTORY" making moment than their Hell in a Cell would be the ONLY cell match on the cards to begin with. Rename the PPV to "Unforgiven", "Bad Blood" ect allowing Banks/Flair to have the Cell to themselves, while giving Roman/RuRu a "Street Fight, No DQ, No Holds Barred" type of match for the US title & for Owens/Rollins to keep referee incompetence out give him them a ladder match. This can be done as both a HIAC & a TLC match happened in the same night 10 years ago @ "Unforgiven"
> 
> Instead of variety we are given the same thing "Hell in the Cell" THREE times in one night courtesy #WWELogic which is nothing but.....


*
Apparently, it makes more sense to desensitize the crowd with 3 consecutive HIAC matches and remove more than half of the impact that a single one would've had :vince5. Roman vs. Rusev should have indeed been a street fight, and Jericho/Owens/Rollins should be having a standard triple threat, since everyone is more concerned about where the hell Triple H is instead of a singles match between Owens and Rollins. The World Title feud feels like a filler throwaway match, which is why no one's cared until this past Monday.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> A short Lesnar promo is exactly what is needed right here. Heyman already spoke on the topic. I agree they should let Brock say something this week.


Why would you want that? Brock can't talk and he's got one of the best mic workers in the history of the business that can speak on his behalf.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Why would you want that? Brock can't talk and he's got one of the best mic workers in the history of the business that can speak on his behalf.


I completely agree that Heyman is one of the best mic workers ever and should do the strong majority of Brock's speaking. But if there is *any* time ever where Brock should speak, Goldberg coming out of retirement to face Brock in his last match ever is that time. Just my opinion. Plus, it would add something fresh to Brock and the storyline in general. And again, a short promo. Just my opinion, though.

Keeping things fresh is tough for WWE, though. I mean, we still have a boring Sasha/Charlotte feud when they've been feuding on and off for years now. Look at what a failure this "Women's Revolution" has been. No one even cares about it ALREADY.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I mean, we still have a boring Sasha/Charlotte feud when they've been feuding on and off for years now. Look at what a failure this "Women's Revolution" has been. No one even cares about it ALREADY.


*Maybe if you keep telling yourself that, you'll believe it :kobelol. Just like you're literally the only one acting like Owens vs. Rollins has been worth a damn this past month. You're so desperate to shit on Sasha and Charlotte that you mention them when no one you're quoting is even referring to them.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I completely agree that Heyman is one of the best mic workers ever and should do the strong majority of Brock's speaking. But if there is *any* time ever where Brock should speak, Goldberg coming out of retirement to face Brock in his last match ever is that time. Just my opinion. Plus, it would add something fresh to Brock and the storyline in general. And again, a short promo. Just my opinion, though.
> 
> Keeping things fresh is tough for WWE, though. I mean, we still have a boring Sasha/Charlotte feud when they've been feuding on and off for years now. Look at what a failure this "Women's Revolution" has been. No one even cares about it ALREADY.


It would be great if Brock could talk. Ideally, only guys who could talk would get the kind of mega push he has received. But unfortunately, he's just not very interesting when he speaks. Him talking would do more harm than good.

Regarding the women's revolution - no one ever cared about it. You had 5 people online pretend to care about it, but that was about it. The only way for women to draw in wrestling is to do what Sable used to do and flaunt their tits. But that's impossible now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It would be great if Brock could talk. Ideally, only guys who could talk would get the kind of mega push he has received. But unfortunately, he's just not very interesting when he speaks. Him talking would do more harm than good.


Fair enough. 



> Regarding the women's revolution - no one ever cared about it. You had 5 people online pretend to care about it, but that was about it. The only way for women to draw in wrestling is to do what Sable used to do and flaunt their tits. But that's impossible now.


Yeah, it's been a massive failure. No other way to put it. Biggest feud on the show and lowest ratings of all time.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

tbh Brock has the best promo of the year still, with "I don't give a shit about your kids."


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I called this months ago. That they were gonna push this Divas crap as "ground breaking" as a last ditch ratings boost effort. 

And obviously, it failed. Woopty doo. A few smarks online care, the quickly eroding audience does not.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best part of the show will be Brock/Heyman and seeing Strowman decimate another victim, hopefully some continuation with the whole Sami Zayn feud.

So basically, about 30 minutes in total of a 3 hour show..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd prefer if Brock speaks for himself in responding to Goldberg. If Heyman is just going to be his hypeman, they can just keep it. Brock isn't a great mic worker, but he can handle himself. His Heath Slater promo was solid stuff.

Beyond that, I'm only interested in Roman/Rusev, Jericho/Owens, Braun/Sami and Sasha/Charlotte.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Like other have said, I hope Brock doesn’t just bounce around while Heyman talks. Goldberg called out Brock, and it makes Brock look like a bitch if he doesn’t respond himself. Brock can’t cut a long promo. But if he can just cut a quick 30 second promo answering Goldberg’s challenge (like he did against Slater before Summerslam), you’ll be set.
> 
> *Rollins vs. Jericho vs. Owens should be fun.
> *
> ...


That triple threat will have some fuckery, but depending on how much time they give them, and if the focus is on the match and not just the storyline aspect, it could be a good match. I'm looking forward to the next step though, and yet another night of Rollins getting yet another very good pop, like he's done every week now since getting turned on. Hopefully they keep booking Owens as a heel, since he actually got heat last week.

Give me that and the Goldberg/Brock build. Nothing else seems to be firing off atm.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Always looking forward to Charlotte but i'm interested what will they do to progress the feud last week they did the hype promos which were cool but hopefully they spice up the feud since it's been way too safe for a HIAC match and have Sasha and Charlotte brawl in a contract signing or not doesn't matter. also looking forward to Braun vs Sami and Jericho of course.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Watching for Brock and Ru-Ru, although poor Rusev is probably getting fucked up tonight for looking good last week. Hope we don't get Jericho vs. Rollins for the third time in a row


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed Seth only re-tweets hot women


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm literally only interested in the triple threat match cos of Seth & Jericho, and whatever Roman gets up to. Oh, and Sami Zayn's new angle with Strowman as well (never thought I'd be interested in anything involving Strowman tbh :lol). Apart from that, meh, cos I don't care about Lesnar.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

First time in a while looking forward to Raw. Brock, Jericho/Rollins/Owens, Sami/Strowman, Sasha/Charlotte. Bring on the fuckery.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I wanna see Brock come out during a random midcard match, demolish some chumps (Axel, Goldust, Truth etc.) and tell Goldberg himself he's gonna put the whoopin' on him at the Survivior Series.

And maybe tell him he doesn't have a shi*t about the kids.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> That triple threat will have some fuckery, but depending on how much time they give them, and if the focus is on the match and not just the storyline aspect, it could be a good match. I'm looking forward to the next step though, and yet another night of Rollins getting yet another very good pop, like he's done every week now since getting turned on. Hopefully they keep booking Owens as a heel, since he actually got heat last week.
> 
> Give me that and the Goldberg/Brock build. Nothing else seems to be firing off atm.


Seth has been getting solid pops, but they arent REALLY over. He will IMO do better once the feud with Trips starts and he becomes full face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Seth has been getting solid pops, but they arent REALLY over. He will IMO do better once the feud with Trips starts and he becomes full face.


Well, of course they're not Austin/Rock pops, but they're still very good pops by today's standards, and that doesn't even include the chants..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, I'm actually looking forward to Raw tonight. I'm interested in what's going to happen with Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Cesaro, Sheamus, Sami Zayn, and even Braun fucking Strowman (for now lol)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Wow, I'm actually looking forward to Raw tonight. I'm interested in what's going to happen with Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Cesaro, Sheamus, Sami Zayn, and even Braun fucking Strowman (for now lol)


Same here. Last week's reaction that Rollins got from the crowd pumped me even more for his face-turn. If that reaction is a sign of things to come further down the line when his feud with HHH is over, sign me up. There are other faces on this roster that would KILL for that reaction.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

THIS is something I totally hate about RAW booking. No matter how many superstars they get to have in the roster, they are stupid that they can't come up with anything. 

Just see the announced matches already. A triple threat match between Owens, Rollins and Jericho? And that too, what for? I can hardly remember any Triple Threat or such multi man matches (except Tag) taking place without any reward or stipulation. MAYBE we can just assume that if Jericho wins, he might get added to the match. That again, is an assumption.

And this match is on the go home show and the PPV is featuring a bout between Owens and Rollins. Why would they put these guys to face each other on a match on this show?

Similarly, Sheamus and Cesaro facing The New Day! This same match is scheduled for the PPV, why do it 6 days earlier and kill off that special feel?

And of course there is the Lesnar / Heyman appearance, which is something that can be look forward to. 

And yeah, I can hardly wait for another Sasha speech about the Women's Revolution and how excited she is to step into the cell! Yay!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M.R.K said:


> Just see the announced matches already. A triple threat match between Owens, Rollins and Jericho? And that too, what for? I can hardly remember any Triple Threat or such multi man matches (except Tag) taking place without any reward or stipulation. MAYBE we can just assume that if Jericho wins, he might get added to the match. That again, is an assumption.


True, while I think the match should be good and that it can be used as a means to continue to build tension between all three guys, there truly is no reason for said match taking place and the same could have been done with a segment/promo. It is like creative doesn't likes for things to have a lasting effect on anything. A couple of weeks ago it was that Jericho would be added to the HIAC match if he beat Rollins to make it a triple threat, he didn't so Rollins foiled Steph's plans and kept the match 1vs1. All good, but then we saw last week Steph showing frustration that RAW couldn't make the HIAC match a triple threat to top what SD did at No Mercy, which is good as it shows Rollins causing problems for her, but then Foley pulls this match out of his beard for no reason and suddenly Steph is all happy and agrees to do it. Nevermind that the match won't be at the PPV, won't be for the title and likely will have no stipulation (I think Jericho may still be added to the match in some capacity, like guest referee).


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

The main event should have been
Rollins & Reigns vs Rusev & Owens with Jericho as ref.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TKOW said:


> I really hope they book Brock to destroy a few people rather than just have him bounce up and down whilst Heyman talks.


Lol, u know thats all hes gonna do, vince has to pay more for contact



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > I completely agree that Heyman is one of the best mic workers ever and should do the strong majority of Brock's speaking. But if there is *any* time ever where Brock should speak, Goldberg coming out of retirement to face Brock in his last match ever is that time. Just my opinion. Plus, it would add something fresh to Brock and the storyline in general. And again, a short promo. Just my opinion, though.
> ...


The women fail because theyre not good enough in the ring. Theyre slow, botch too much and dont hit hard. 

When they hit hard, they get a reaction. When they have a match thats not botch filled, they get a reaction. 

If they were goid enough in ring to put on fast, hard hotting matches that were smooth, then they could add the fluff to make them bigger. 

But they cant do it. So the only reason to get behind them is because you want to fuck them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Theszpress22 said:


> The main event should have been
> Rollins & Reigns vs Rusev & Owens with Jericho as ref.


Not much sense in that. You don't team up Rollins and Reigns just like that with no development or build up and I don't see why Owens would just decide to team up with Rusev and not Jericho while the latter just takes on a referee role. There would be no point in doing such a tag team match in the go home show, it just muddles things.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

brandiexoxo said:


> I'm going to this Raw! I've got really good seats which is awesome! My Brock sign will be on TV all night!


I'm really looking forward to this!!! Haven't been to RAW in over 5 years and then I was up in the cheap seats. 5th row tonight!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

What would you call Goldberg if he told you who he was gonna vote for? 






Polledberg.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Sasha/Charlotte, KO\Jericho/Rollins and Strowman/Zayn.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Goldberg speaks one week, Brock/Heyman speaks the next, a week down the line they face off, nothing happens until the PPV. Unless they are both going to appear every week in matches and segments (which we know isnt happening) I might as well skip Raw like I am currently doing and wait until the PPV. 

I miss nothing by not watching Raw. Take this week for example, Goldberg returns, big deal whats he do? Talk me to sleep and kiss children... sweet! I'll be over on Smackdown if you need me.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

M.R.K said:


> THIS is something I totally hate about RAW booking. No matter how many superstars they get to have in the roster, they are stupid that they can't come up with anything.
> 
> Just see the announced matches already. A triple threat match between Owens, Rollins and Jericho? And that too, what for? I can hardly remember any Triple Threat or such multi man matches (except Tag) taking place without any reward or stipulation. MAYBE we can just assume that if Jericho wins, he might get added to the match. That again, is an assumption.
> 
> And this match is on the go home show and the PPV is featuring a bout between Owens and Rollins. Why would they put these guys to face each other on a match on this show?


This match is going to do nothing except further the tension between Jericho/Owens. Such a stupid and pointless match. Like you said, they should at least add the stipulation that if Jericho wins, he gets added to HIAC (or Special Ref?)




> Similarly, Sheamus and Cesaro facing The New Day! This same match is scheduled for the PPV, why do it 6 days earlier and kill off that special feel?


Absolutely. WWE does this all the time. They repeat the same matches over and over every week and wonder why the match has zero heat at the PPV. They've already been fighting the last 2 weeks as well. 




> And yeah, I can hardly wait for another Sasha speech about the Women's Revolution and how excited she is to step into the cell! Yay!


Don't forget she's making history!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm really looking forward to this!!! Haven't been to RAW in over 5 years and then I was up in the cheap seats. 5th row tonight!!!


I hope you enjoy the show. 



The One Man Gang said:


> This match is going to do nothing except further the tension between Jericho/Owens. Such a stupid and pointless match. Like you said, they should at least add the stipulation that if Jericho wins, he gets added to HIAC (or Special Ref?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree completely. There should be some stakes involved in this triple threat. The only silver lining is that creative is teasing tension between Jericho/Owens. It's one of the few things they seem to be getting right. Hopefully, Jericho/Owens ramps up after HIAC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm happy they're having a triple threat tonight, even though it will most likely end in fuckery. At least something is happening. They're not staying stagnant. I'm pumped for it.

Also, maybe if they booked the supposed "GOAT HEEL" to be as great as he is as a heel, this storyline would have more heat. But nope. For weeks now, he's been the equivalent of a jokester 6th grader. Embarrassing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

A lot of you stupid idiots are complaining about the show and it hasn't even happened yet. :nikkilol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Wow, I'm actually looking forward to Raw tonight. I'm interested in what's going to happen with Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Cesaro, Sheamus, Sami Zayn, and even Braun fucking Strowman (for now lol)


There's certainly some good potential here for some individually good segments tonight, at least.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> A lot of you stupid idiots are complaining about the show and it hasn't even happened yet. :nikkilol


That's just typical. I'm looking forward to RAW tonight. I think the problem with a lot of fans is that they spend all day on Monday thinking/bitching about RAW that when it nears they're already in a shitty mood. If you don't think about it during the day you're more likely to be excited about it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That's just typical. I'm looking forward to RAW tonight. I think the problem with a lot of fans is that they spend all day on Monday thinking/bitching about RAW that when it nears they're already in a shitty mood. If you don't think about it during the day you're more likely to be excited about it.


I'm always hyped for WWE. I don't watch shows that I don't like. I'm not gonna let stupid idiot internet fan boys ruin it for me. :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*IN*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we have Braun literally destroy Sami Zayn? And then have Sami Zayn come back with his Taxi Driver buddies and form a stable and take on Braun.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Can we have Braun literally destroy Sami Zayn? And then have Sami Zayn come back with his Taxi Driver buddies and form a stable and take on Braun.


Will be like that one time Kane came and destroyed the mini wrestlers.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Can we have Braun literally destroy Sami Zayn? And then have Sami Zayn come back with his Taxi Driver buddies and form a stable and take on Braun.



:maury: Perhaps the jacked version of Groundskeeper Willie can make an appearance with Zayn as well.

Anyway, adding to the talk of Brock's response, I would've at some point prepared a Brock pretape for a response tonight. Despite some denials: I think we all to some level assume this is gonna be once again Brock posing/flexing and Paul with the same ol' schtick that even with a talking wizard like Paul has gotten incredibly stale. 

Brock pre-tapes where you can have Brock in a controlled environment is always money or even a brief blurb and maybe a physical tune-up ala the Slater thing.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm here with my Sparkly Brock sign!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Goldberg cut a really good promo last week. I'd like to see if Brock can speak for himself. I'd be great if Heyman did his usual thing only for Brock to rip the microphone away from him. This feud needs to be different. This is one way to do it. Brock should say that the loss to Goldberg at WM XX has been eating him alive for over a decade — that the loss was the driving force in him dominating professional sports.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

woot woot lets goo. IMO Raw is the better show. My opinion


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see what they have for us on the pre-show.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If it's "responding to Goldberg" then Brock should have at least some mic time. He doesn't have to say too much, but at least drop a few lines like "You're doing this for the kids? I don't give a shit about the kids" and "I'm gonna put you in a fucking nursing home".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need to do the Brock segment first to get that repetitive trash out of the way. They'll probably end up doing it at the end of the second hour though.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Daivari getting big hometown pop in a prelim match


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The crowd is already chanting for Lesnar.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't believe so many people got behind that Goldberg promo.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

YestleMania said:


> I can't believe so many people got behind that Goldberg promo.


And now we can have Lesnar cut a promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like an Enzo vs Anderson match will open RAW.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> And now we can have Lesnar cut a promo.


Point taken.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This triple threat should be amazing


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening folks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They are really building up the dynamic that will be at play on the triple threat.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Did they really just spoil TWD on the pre-show?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Please tell me someone made the joke in that stupid thread that Rollins shoves himself down peoples throats that's how he likes it .... please please please lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

YestleMania said:


> Did they really just spoil TWD on pre-stream?


They did :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Go time!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I know what I'm not going to do tonight: Change the channel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys! Here's to another Raw with you fine people.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

PLease bring back _Thorn In Your Eye_


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So how many Chicago Cubs references will we hear on RAW and SDL this week?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They haven't had a good opening theme song since the late 90s.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go!


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't know why but I have a good feeling this Raw won't be completely awful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop for Chris Jerigoat


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new set


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Last segment for Brock I take it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wheres his list???


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DAT POP FOR Y2J !!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Christmas has come early, folks. The Gift of Jericho is opening Raw already


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't believe it :sodone a different Raw set. If not, then it's my first time noticing


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That mustache lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*sipping on my cup with my pinky up*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YestleMania said:


> Did they really just spoil TWD on the pre-show?


Who's the girl in your sig?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"RAW is trolling" is brought to you byyyyy...

Chris Jericho!

and

THE LIST OF JERICHO!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha somebody stole the list


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

No more List of Jericho


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

noo the list!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"NO" chants :HA


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT* :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL He's crushed.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

someone stole the list?

Who the fuck would steal the list?

It's a list.

It isn't worth anything.

It's a list.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, he should force a tear


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ITS TIME TO KILL !! SOMEONE STOLE THE LIST :nash


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who stole it? Bastards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DammitC said:


> Christmas has come early, folks. The Gift of Jericho is opening Raw already



The Gift of Jericho is opening Raw *maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least Sparkle Crotch is better than Llama Penises.

AND THE LIST IS GONE!? NO!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

How dare someone steal The List of Jericho


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHO STOLE THE FUCKIN' LIST OF JERICHO!?!?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone stole the list.

:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We need the list back.:sad:


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

I want to sit around a electric fire place with Chris Jericho and drink some red wine while we talk about which people are stupid idiots.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's still weird seeing KO in suits.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The fucking List! :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

owens stole the list


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

FOR GOD'S SAKE, THAT LIST HAD A FAMILY DAMMIT!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins stirring shit up between Jericho and Owens probably.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> someone stole the list?
> 
> Who the fuck would steal the list?
> 
> ...


It's the list of Jericho.....It's worth EVERYTHING!!!

You just made the List!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's UNBELIEVABLE that Y2J is not a face.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Lift of Jericho storyline is so over :lmao

I'm not even mad either. This is awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd chants: List>Roman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What were they chanting?


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

This is an incredibly upsetting situation.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kevin, that’s your best friend here. Come on now.

And I think we all know Seth has the list.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're making Kevin's entire title reign a comedy skit with Jericho every week.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is the realest bromance in the history of professional wrestling


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Emasculation time!*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Of course Stephanie comes to ruin JeriGOAT's greatness.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

those legs tho


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph looks like she's wearing a damn snuggie


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes horrible entertainment about to bury some males.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Crowd chants: List>Roman


fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs the list was going to be paper champion as well


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This fucking list is the main event storyline on RAW. No wonder ratings are shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is doing crossfit with the list.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Why the fuck is there always that one motherfucker in the crowd screaming "WHAT" by himself*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> *Emasculation time!*


Bingo!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really wish MNF started already, because that's my instant go to when Stephanie appears.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT ROLLINS POP!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

YestleMania said:


> This is an incredibly upsetting situation.


The List is missing :Cry


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my god, steph with a split skirt


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth has the list dam it. That crook


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope this doesn't bomb on Rollins. The list is over as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Left hand, Jericho :lol


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

ROLLINS BAY-BAY!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Buzzard Follower said:


> It's the list of Jericho.....It's worth EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> You just made the List!


Well clearly I haven't, because he has nothing to write on.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RIP... "The List".. Date of death.. 10/24/2016.

You died too soon.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice Rollins pop, pretty close to Jericho's.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"It's right there, you stupid idiot!"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, trying to get back into Raw after a couple of months and I'm lost. What is this bullshit with this bullshit list


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Face Rollins is dog shit. Why would they have him steal the very over list?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The titantron is stuck lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Steph is like a fucking primary school teacher here. Is this an episode of recess?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone call The Mountie!!! No one steals the List of Jericho and gets away with it!! :cuss:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, KO is really an afterthought.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

This is both hilarious and sad all at the same time, I love Jericho but man. It's funny how they have Seth take the list, which is more over than he is, yet he's supposed to be the face. When Jericho's been the face by default this whole time... by getting the most cheers. Hahaha this show is a clusterfuck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That slit on Steph's dress.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The list is more over than the roster


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Ok, trying to get back into Raw after a couple of months and I'm lost. What is this bullshit with this bullshit list


*One of the best things going on WWE at the moment, courtesy of Y2GOAT :lol*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know what WWE's obsession is with turning every top face into a corny goofball, can we not get a serious bad ass top face?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Yo gotta admire what is happening here, this whole story about the list is lazy and ridiculous as fuck, but just because it involves Jericho, it gets over.

Jericho is the GOAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Gettem' Rollins!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is that championship attached to an irrelevant second-fiddle?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw is literally Jericho, the rest can be scrapped.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Ok, trying to get back into Raw after a couple of months and I'm lost. What is this bullshit with this bullshit list


Jericho's quite entertaining run has been centered around a schtick used to set up other guys getting at Jericho's nerves. Among these tactics like calling them "stupid idiots" or telling them they are going to get (wait for it) "it", Jericho adds them to a list he carries around on a clipboard. This list believe it or not may very well be the most over thing on Raw on a weekly basis.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Isn't Seth Rollins 2-0 in Hell in a Cell matches so far? Looks like that'll end this Sunday.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Like kissing Stephanie's ass is a bad thing. :evil*


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh Stephanie....:rock1


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The list's popularity is only rivaled by the popularity of...James Ellsworth.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth can't get a face pop to save his life


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Rollins/Owens program needs to end so bad.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Have not watched Raw or Smackdown recently besides Goldberg`s return. Don`t know what the hell list they are talking about and could not care less..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rollins is fucking dreadful as a babyface.

Why do they all have to talk the same and make the same corny fucking jokes? Ratings are trash for a reason.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd is tepid as hell for face Seth. :\

A real shame, considering that mic work was solid.



finalnight said:


> That slit on Steph's dress.


Dem boots too tho

:yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment and another very good reaction for Seth. I'm satisfied.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't know what WWE's obsession is with turning every top face into a corny goofball, can we not get a serious bad ass top face?


Yup, every single shield member. They need to let those guys go out there and be themselves.

I still love my boy Seth though lol.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jericho should have made a full sprint to get that list.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

More comedy for 5-year olds in the World Title feud. Fuck


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see what botches occur during the contract signing :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Much better promo than last week. Way less corny. Keep it like that.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

a contract signing ... :sleep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Seth can't get a face pop to save his life


The crowd isn't that stupid. Rollins isn't believable in this role because Steph/HHH gave him everything too. So now he's just whining that Owens was given everything and not him.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm gonna say it. I think HIAC is gonna be a shite ppv.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

As of now, KO is a worse World Champion than Swagger was.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Solid close from Seth but those lines near the end seemed more fitting for an Ambrose.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! CONTRACT SIGNING AND SUBSEQUENT BRAWL FOR SASHA AND CHARLOTTE!!!!!!!!!! :woo :yay :woo *


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sasha's promo during the contract signing should be fantastic. :eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't know what WWE's obsession is with turning every top face into a corny goofball, can we not get a serious bad ass top face?


Only part timers are bad ass. Everybody else is on Sesame Street.

WWE's babyfaces are teenage bullies who everyone can't stand, and heels are the goth kids that runs their mouth but are scared of their own shadow.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> As of now, KO is a worse World Champion than Swagger was.


Because the babyface (Your Idol Seth Rollins.) he has to go up against is fucking horrible in his role and is one big charisma vacuum.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Chris Jericho is the true face of the Universal Title picture.

I mean they even had to mute out the chants "Give it back! Give it back!"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> The list's popularity is only rivaled by the popularity of...James Ellsworth.


James Ellesworth with a list!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Can't wait to see what botches occur during the contract signing :lol


Sasha's gonna lose the pen to sign the contract :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE are so set in their ways that they just don't even bother listening to the crowd anymore.

Rollins is a face so why have him steal the list, which is super over? - If anything, you have Jericho get RID of the list because he doesn't need it anymore. You know, like a heel would do. You then have Rollins come out with his OWN list, much to the crowds delight.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Lesnar and Goldberg must look at that childish shit and cringe. Vince should think himself lucky he has the cash to pay those dudes to boost his business.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god Karl Anderson is in singles action next, going by his last 2 singles matches i'd say this one might go about 45 seconds, probably Enzo with a quick roll up. Every singles match Anderson gets he gets squashed and made to look like a joke.

I swear both of them need to just leave and go back to NJPW, its obvious Vince hates them and never intends on giving them any kind of push.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Calling hell in a cell a "Triple main event" is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

And with regards to why Rollins doesn't get that great of a face pop, the answer is two fold.

1. He logically shouldn't until he faces Triple H.

2. Kevin Owens doesn't do his job to play a proper heel. He does to many things to get pops. He acts more anti-hero then anything. He's able to get heat with Jericho, but that's because Jericho is one of the most over people at the moment and should really be a face at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Rollins is a face so why have him steal the list, which is super over? - If anything, you have Jericho get RID of the list because he doesn't need it anymore. You know, like a heel would do. You then have Rollins come out with his OWN list, much to the crowds delight.


I agree the segment was misguided imo, having Rollins "steal" the list, something that the fans love and cheer whenever it is used undermined what came after.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Steph and Seth sexual tension...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Sasha's promo during the contract signing should be fantastic. :eyeroll


Eddie reference number four thousand and six.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> WWE are so set in their ways that they just don't even bother listening to the crowd anymore.
> 
> Rollins is a face so why have him steal the list, which is super over? - If anything, you have Jericho get RID of the list because he doesn't need it anymore. You know, like a heel would do. You then have Rollins come out with his OWN list, much to the crowds delight.


I have a feeling Y2J is going back face soon, he's just too over rn. I'm hoping upon that turn he takes the strap off of KO. That also gives the title some legitimacy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't decide who is more fucking annoying.. These two geeks or The New Day..


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't believe a fucking word coming out of Seth's mouth. Sorry.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

wwf said:


> And with regards to why Rollins doesn't get that great of a face pop, the answer is two fold.
> 
> 1. He logically shouldn't until he faces Triple H.
> 
> 2. Kevin Owens doesn't do his job to play a proper heel. He does to many things to get pops. He acts more anti-hero then anything. He's able to get heat with Jericho, but that's because Jericho is one of the most over people at the moment and should really be a face at this point.


Owens should be the face in the feud. He's way more likeable than Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hot start. Let's see how long that continues into the show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The whole RAW roster will be on the list and will beat Jericho's ass tonight.... it's gonna be a riot! 

Muahahaha!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If Enzo is booked over Anderson, then I'm checking out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought that was a mic botch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AngryConsumer said:


> Sasha's promo during the contract signing should be fantastic. :eyeroll


Yep, expect to hear the usual, how shes wanted to be here since she was a little girl and how she looked up to Lita and Trish and idolized Eddie. I'm gonna seriously puke if i hear that shit one more time.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Owens should be the face in the feud. He's way more likeable than Rollins.


I like KO but there's no way he'll ever work as a face to be honest. He was born to play a heel. He's too good at ad libs and at being an asshole.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

HELL YES. CUT THOSE FUCKING NERDS OFF.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Karl Anderson :mark:

Just let the man be himself on the mic !


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NoyK said:


> *One of the best things going on WWE at the moment, courtesy of Y2GOAT :lol*


hhhmnmmmmmmm.......................a list....looks like I haven't missed much since Wrestlemania


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, the Club with that heel heat


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"2-Sweet me"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gallows and Anderson are so trash:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

When is Sex Ferguson showing up to put these greenhorns in their place?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Hot start. Let's see how long that continues into the show.



Hot start? I must have missed that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heels actually getting heat. What a novel concept!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Owens should be the face in the feud. He's way more likeable than Rollins.


There in lies the issue with the feud. Owens should have turned face the minute he got that reaction for winning the Universal Title.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sorry enzo but you ain't cm punk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Gallows and Anderson are so trash:lol


They are lost without someone like Styles (or Balor) to lead them.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam. these guys are over af


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are better off going back to Japan.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and that is what OVER sounds like. JESUS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Hot start? I must have missed that.


Guess you did. Crowd seemed really good during the segment to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok that was nice! Tag titles for Enzo and Cass plz.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best Enzo and Cass segment on the RAW roster, to date.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fans are more dorkier than Enzo & Cass. :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll be shocked if this match goes past 2 minutes, Anderson has seriously been squashed in every singles match he's had so far.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

THANOS said:


> There in lies the issue with the feud. Owens should have turned face the minute he got that reaction for winning the Universal Title.


People keep saying Rollins is a "natural face." I don't see it. Never have. Seems like he was born to be a heel to me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MNF, here I come for a while.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Owens should be the face in the feud. He's way more likeable than Rollins.


You just made my point. Owens isn't doing his job.

He's supposed to play a heel, not a likeable anti-hero.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Where those guys at who say E&C are unover geeks?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Say what you will about Enzo & Cass but they are the very definition of over.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just saw a 'We Want Axel' sign, I hope they give him something tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd's timing on Enzo's and Cass's lines was pretty good. I'm impressed


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I do not need... 
A microphone..

My voice is fuckin...

POWERFUL!!!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

wwf said:


> You just made my point. Owens isn't doing his job.
> 
> He's supposed to play a heel, not a likeable anti-hero.


He wouldn't have to if they weren't trying to force Rollins to be the new Austin. How many times is he going to talk about burning down the Authority. It's a bad fit. It doesn't fit. It's awful, and awkward. He doesn't look comfortable.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Gallows and Anderson are better off going back to Japan.


God, I hope not. I was ecstatic that they left. They're garbage.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I find Enzo and Cass annoying as fuck but can't ignore that over as fuck crowd control without mics.. Holy shit

G&A are garbage and have x-pac heat minus the actual heat..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

THANOS said:


> There in lies the issue with the feud. Owens should have turned face the minute he got that reaction for winning the Universal Title.


Wait, you think Rollins after getting betrayed by HHH should have stayed heel?

And even though he was handed the title by the biggest heel of the company, THAT was the perfect time to turn Owens face?

Whaaat?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing that needs to happen is Owens needs to be booked like he was in 2014 and 2015; as a nasty, bully heel. Now, because he's with Jericho, he's being booked as a 6th grade prankster. Awful fit for him and it comes off on TV. He's nowhere near what he was in previous years.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Rollins should have just been a face when he returned

Or better yet, Ambrose should have been the corporate heel in the first place back in 2014 with Rollins being the face chasing the belt.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo and Cass reminds me of the New Age Outlaws tbh


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The opening segment sucked and went on way too long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess Steph finds the list first (since Rollins told her where it was), sees her name on it and then it causes more tension between her, Jericho and Owens.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Haiiiya! :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That looked sick, he got kicked in the head three times in a row and kicked out? how?


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> He wouldn't have to if they weren't trying to force Rollins to be the new Austin. How many times is he going to talk about burning down the Authority. It's a bad fit. It doesn't fit. It's awful, and awkward. He doesn't look comfortable.


He would be getting plenty of cheers if he wasn't facing a likeable character (Kevin Owens).

And second he isn't a true face yet, since:
1. He has to face Triple H 
2. He has to show with actions that he cares about the crowd, not just do it all for himself Authority angle.

But yeah, WWE is not setting up properly. They made him steal the list for fucks sake. That's pretty much the most heelish thing you can do on RAW lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

If Enzo improves a bit more in the ring, he can definitely be a main eventer.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Problem is Rollins should have been a face the moment he returned, the fans wanted it badly that night, he got an amazing pop and then he ruined it by staying a heel. Then they decide to turn him months later after all the excitement for him died down, typical WWE with shit timing, same thing happened when they didn't have Goldberg come out at the end of Summerslam and now they're doing it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Why Vince hates Karl Anderson so much?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only one being booked poorly is KO. He used to get heat. Now, he doesn't. Rollins gets the intended reaction every week thus far. :shrug They need to fix Owens, if anyone.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gallows & Anderson will go over at the PPV.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cipher said:


> God, I hope not. I was ecstatic that they left. They're garbage.


A Kevin Nash mark critiquing any wrestler's in-ring ability is pretty hilarious.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, for fuck's sake... 

I'm fucking OUT.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh wait, if they are doing sit down interviews with reigns and rusev does that mean we don't have to watch their shitty build tonight :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bruh, they left NJPW for this? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And there it is, Anderson lasted slightly longer than his last two singles matches but still lost like a complete joke in under 5 minutes. I just don't get why Vince hates him so much.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this company, they have something good and shit all over them, anderson and gallows need to leave asap, no wonder the young bucks said fuck off when shit like that is happening on a constant basis


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Problem is Rollins should have been a face the moment he returned, the fans wanted it badly that night, he got an amazing pop and then he ruined it by staying a heel. Then they decide to turn him months later after all the excitement for him died down, typical WWE with shit timing, same thing happened when they didn't have Goldberg come out at the end of Summerslam and now they're doing it.


I don't know about turning face the night of his return, but Rollins' face turn should've started there. Instead of (unsuccessfully) kissing up to The Authority, the obvious thing would be for Seth to question their intentions after they tried to replace him 3 times while he was injured with Reigns, Sheamus and finally HHH as champion. WWE waited too long, that's for sure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Machine Gun jobs to everyone fpalm


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Now THAT was a great reaction. Fans really made that Enzo and Cass segment with Club. It would have been embarrassing if most didn't care to react.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Vårmakos said:


> A Kevin Nash mark critiquing any wrestler's in-ring ability is pretty hilarious.


I just picked this avatar because I thought he looked sexy in that pic tbh


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The only one being booked poorly is KO. He used to get heat. Now, he doesn't. Rollins gets the intended reaction every week thus far. :shrug They need to fix Owens, if anyone.


He got zero time on the mic. Rollins said everything and he got no rebuttal. When he did talk, he called the list stupid and said he doesn't care, which is pretty much the most heel thing you can do on RAW. Austin beat up JR until he was in a pool of his own blood and got cheered. The Dudleyz powerbombed 80 year old women and got cheered. Sometimes you just get cheered. Jericho is supposed to be a heel and is probably the most over face on the roster. Why does he not get torn apart for that?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think it's safe to say Rollins is on the list.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Anderson has become one of the least credible guys on the RAW roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ruverwine


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WTF is this. lol.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

They should've had Jericho cut them short and ruin everyone's gimmicks until he gets his list back.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev shaving his stache was a bad choice.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rusev has one of the most legit looks on the roster, man looks like he can strangle anyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> He got zero time on the mic. Rollins said everything and he got no rebuttal. When he did talk, he called the list stupid and said he doesn't care, which is pretty much the most heel thing you can do on RAW. Austin beat up JR until he was in a pool of his own blood and got cheered. The Dudleyz powerbombed 80 year old women and got cheered. Sometimes you just get cheered. Jericho is supposed to be a heel and is probably the most over face on the roster. Why does he not get torn apart for that?


KO is more than capabale of getting the intended reaction. We've all seen it. He's great. But they keep booking him like alittle kid with Jericho. It just doesn't make sense. It pisses some off (not you) that Rollins gets one of the best pops of the week every week, but we all know KO can get the most heat of the night, if given the ball. They have to seperate him from Jericho, if they want him to be heel, because Jericho is just too liked at this point of his career, and rightfully so.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KILL ANGER GOD KILL!!


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Roman has done despicable things to Lana? I don't think that is PG.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> People keep saying Rollins is a "natural face." I don't see it. Never have. Seems like he was born to be a heel to me.


He's got the offense of a natural face but none of the likability.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Last week, I SLEPT like a BABY!" - Rusev 2016

Lol I'm adding that one-liner to Rusev's list


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

New day have become old.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big E, no gay shit this time.

"DID I MENTION THAT CESARO IS THICK AS FUCK?"

I still have no idea why he said that :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ooh did yall see that bad b*tch in the red who was clapping ?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why did they revert Rusev back to this from his Tuxedo days?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think I hate wrestling now.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> KO is more than capabale of getting the intended reaction. We've all seen it. He's great. But they keep booking him like alittle kid with Jericho. It just doesn't make sense. It pisses some off (not you) that Rollins gets one of the best pops of the week every week, but we all know KO can get the most heat of the night, if given the ball. They have to seperate him from Jericho, if they want him to be heel, because Jericho is just too liked at this point of his career, and rightfully so.


The time is coming. He's going to turn on Y2J and destroy him and get big heat for it. Just like Rollins is in a transition period, so is KO. We all know KO vs. Y2J is coming, we're just getting there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE wont be satisfied until these fucking retards are the longest reigning tag team champions in history will they? Never have i seen a company so fucking obsessed with one team in my life, i expect them to still be tag champions at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they quoting Game of Thrones?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

About a year and a half too late with your references WWE. :Out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I kinda dig those new day "who?" shirts.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL i just wish the mountain would kill these bastards on live tv and i don't mean new day i mean creative and goofy tooth dunn


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The antics of Cesaro and Sheamus are up next :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why does WWE so often give away title matches 6 days before they happen ?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SovereignVA said:


> Wait, you think Rollins after getting betrayed by HHH should have stayed heel?
> 
> And even though he was handed the title by the biggest heel of the company, THAT was the perfect time to turn Owens face?
> 
> Whaaat?


HHH is not the biggest heel. Most fans associate him with everything they love about NXT, his last big feud was with Reigns (who they hate), and he just delivered the title to the wrestler they loved the most in that ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

One show has a jobber getting title matches, and the other is Smackdown.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE wont be satisfied until these fucking retards are the longest reigning tag team champions in history will they? Never have i seen a company so fucking obsessed with one team in my life, i expect them to still be tag champions at Wrestlemania.


I don't like them myself, but they're one of the top merchandise sellers, so it is to be expected.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> About a year and a half too late with your references WWE. :Out


They could let a heel quote Negan from season 7 - episode 1...

RIP Glenn.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I think I hate wrestling now.


What you're watching right now isn't wrestling. It's a dubious form of entertainment that comes with the _imprimatur_ of wrestling, but without any of the spirit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so they meet at the ppv in a week but they're gonna have them go ahead and face each other tonight as well? Lol who fucking books this shit? What fucking sense does it make to give away a match booked on your upcoming ppv away on tv a week beforehand?

And tonight we're getting the triple threat people wanted to see at HIAC, so why should we watch the ppv again? They're pretty much giving away every match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We're only 45 minutes in.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm taking notes of this show and may possibly do a review on Youtube of this crap tomorrow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Roman has done despicable things to Lana? I don't think that is PG.


He learned from the Rock. Didn't you know? Lana is a hell of a woman who is flexible as hell


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so they meet at the ppv in a week but they're gonna have them go ahead and face each other tonight as well? Lol who fucking books this shit? What fucking sense does it make to give away a match booked on your upcoming ppv away on tv a week beforehand?
> 
> And tonight we're getting the triple threat people wanted to see at HIAC, so why should we watch the ppv again? They're pretty much giving away every match.



It's a shame they're no longer in the PPV business (not really, anyway) because I would love to know what shows like Hell in a Cell would draw. Holy shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A little late to the party by this point: but when you think about it: Rusev had his post-wedding celebration ruined while he and his wife were insulted, lost fighting for the honor of his wife, was once absolutely battered by Reigns to the point the match couldn't take place and his proud presentation of his family to the world was ruined all by Reigns..... Take xenophobia out of this and Rusev is the damn babyface by a mile.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

witchblade000 said:


> I'm taking notes of this show and may possibly do a review on Youtube of this crap tomorrow.


can I join you


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why the fuck is this a match?

Why the fuck is sheamus getting a tag title match and Gallows and Anderson are jobbing to Enzo?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE wont be satisfied until these fucking retards are the longest reigning tag team champions in history will they? Never have i seen a company so fucking obsessed with one team in my life, i expect them to still be tag champions at Wrestlemania.


They're over and they sell merch, who would you have take the belts off them?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, so Shesarmuso wins tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

When is Lesnar or Goldberg advertised next? I can't handle this lame ass shit. This show is even making me want to give up watching Jericho.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh and here we go with WWE mashing two singles wrestlers themes together instead of coming up with a new theme for their tag team, i hate that lazy ass shit.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so they meet at the ppv in a week but they're gonna have them go ahead and face each other tonight as well? Lol who fucking books this shit? What fucking sense does it make to give away a match booked on your upcoming ppv away on tv a week beforehand?
> 
> And tonight we're getting the triple threat people wanted to see at HIAC, so why should we watch the ppv again? They're pretty much giving away every match.


Is the triple threat even happening still? They aren't advertising it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wait a fucking minute ... they are running the match before the ppv? oh man they are running out of ideas fast, this is so nonsensical.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Why the fuck is this a match?
> 
> Why the fuck is sheamus getting a tag title match and Gallows and Anderson are jobbing to Enzo?


because Stephanie has pigeons in control


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A Best of 50 fucking matches between Cesaro and Sheamus all led to them jobbing to the fruity ass New Day.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

:lebron8I'm taking my talents to Pokemon Go


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't know what I want dead more. Wrestling or me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> When is Lesnar or Goldberg advertised next? I can't handle this lame ass shit. *This show is even making me want to give up watching Jericho*.


Don't give up on The Gift ! :bobwoah


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

DammitC said:


> He learned from the Rock. Didn't you know? Lana is a hell of a woman who is flexible as hell


He's not wrong.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE wont be satisfied until these fucking retards are the longest reigning tag team champions in history will they? Never have i seen a company so fucking obsessed with one team in my life, i expect them to still be tag champions at Wrestlemania.


They are over, move merch, and they blow every team away except Enzo/Cass (who never won in nxt) when it comes to mic work and charisma. There is no reason for NEw Day to lose or break up, if anything they may need to consider keeping them together and having them go after another belt too be it the CWC/US/Universal while still being tag champs and a stable. It would make a solid story for them to pick who defends the singles belt like they do the tag belt, and honestly Big E or Kofi aen't a worse champ option than KO or Rollins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> They're over and they sell merch, who would you have take the belts off them?


So you want them to hold the belts until WWE magically makes another team that sells 30 different pieces of merchandise? Lol, yeah its good business for their company its just we have to put up with watching the same god damn team winning every ppv, yay.... but they're over and move merch so i'm ok with it....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol it's been like a year since I've heard Xavier Woods talking shit at ringside during a match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> wait a fucking minute ... they are running the match before the ppv? oh man they are running out of ideas fast, this is so nonsensical.


they are going with the easy route, they wont change until things go shit (ratings, house shows and ticket sales)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The burning question is why at this point Xavier Woods is not barred from ringside after all the times he has interfered to allows New Day to win.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

RAW is commercials. Jesus Christ. They wonder why ratings are down. No one wants to sit through all these commercials when MNF and shit is on.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So are we all in agreement that the first hour has been complete and utter shit?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> RAW is commercials. Jesus Christ. They wonder why ratings are down. No one wants to sit through all these commercials when MNF and shit is on.


It's fucking horrible..

They really need to go back to that picture in picture thing they did a couple of times.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Is the triple threat even happening still? They aren't advertising it.


Seth Rolins told Stephanie that he left the List of Jericho in the locker room, which means Jericho will eventually get his List. So the triple threat match is still happening


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> So are we all in agreement that the first hour has been complete and utter shit?


F*cking Machine Gun jobbed to Enzo fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow, clearly Triple H's boys can still swim; congrats to Paul and Steph, maybe he'll finally get a boy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790718055219236864
So true. Rusev has come off as the face in that feud.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> RAW is commercials. Jesus Christ. They wonder why ratings are down. No one wants to sit through all these commercials when MNF and shit is on.


seriously everytime I switch back it's a damn commercial..unfortunately my other option right now is broncos vs texans..terrible game


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

the_hound said:


> they are going with the easy route, they wont change until things go shit (ratings, house shows and ticket sales)


From what i've heard and read they already are in the shithouse. They always have to go back to the well and recruit old talent that they actually did get over in order to get ratings. It's just sad, there's no point in this at all. what's new now, it's just rematch after rematch and then running the ppv matches before the ppv as some sort of build. i mean really? they can't think of shit. They really don't tell stories anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im catching up with Season 3 of Lucha Underground. Just saying


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Imagine if WWF/E always had their top stars show up like 4 times a year, and every week revolved around talent that is missing something (horrible promo, no look, crap in ring).

Imagine if Hogan and Savage only performed 4 times a year.

Imagine 1997, Austin, Hart, Shawn, and Taker only performed 4 times a year.

Imagine 2010, Cena, Batista, Edge, and Orton only performed 4 times a year.

This is where we are at. No Punk, No Bryan, hardly no Cena, who the fuck cares about Orton. Brock and whatever 50 year old star they sign at the time is their top stars, and what we see every week is mid card guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol the crowd's reaction to Cesaro and Sheamus each giving uppercuts XD


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790718055219236864
> So true. Rusev has come off as the face in that feud.


he is the face .... isn't he? well he is in my world lol. AVENGE YOUR WIFE AND FAMILY, ANGER GOD RUSEV!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> By your logic John Cena should have held the WWE title from 2004-now. Its not like merch sells will decrease or or change just because they lose the penny belts.
> 
> So you want them to hold the belts until WWE magically makes another team that sells 30 different pieces of merchandise? Lol.


Uh, no. Comparing a 12 year long main event title reign to a 1 year tag title reign? Really? Not to mention Cena has been getting booed by a portion of the audience for a while, while New Day has remained over.

I don't want them to lose the belts just because. Who else is ready for the belts right now?

Enzo and Cass? Too soon, plus New Day and they are both faces.

Sheamsaro? Too soon, they still haven't gotten along.

*Insert random jobber teams I don't remember*..no

Anderson and Gallows? LOL Absolutely not.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> F*cking Machine Gun jobbed to Enzo fpalm fpalm fpalm


Inexcusable f*cking booking... :cuss:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Wow, clearly Triple H's boys can still swim; congrats to Paul and Steph, maybe he'll finally get a boy.


Lol..what?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790718055219236864
> So true. Rusev has come off as the face in that feud.


It's been that way every since Rusev lost the title to Cena last year :lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Lol..what?


Stephanie is clearly starting to show; she's definitely pregnant.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> Stephanie is clearly starting to show; she's definitely pregnant.



Nah.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

anyways we can all see how this pans out, 

sigh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790713653544755200
*Charlotte got my mind like....*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> Wow, clearly Triple H's boys can still swim; congrats to Paul and Steph, maybe he'll finally get a boy.


So that's why he's been off TV. Mr. 4 out of 10 is off the juice again, and probably looks like Jabba the Hutt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Kofi fucking flew :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. Charlotte actually looking good these days.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Nah.


Did you watch the opening segment? 
I'm not making a weight joke or anything like that; she's totally preggers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> Uh, no. Comparing a 12 year long main event title reign to a 1 year tag title reign? Really? Not to mention Cena has been getting booed by a portion of the audience for a while, while New Day has remained over.
> 
> I don't want them to lose the belts just because. Who else is ready for the belts right now?
> 
> ...


I don't care how over they are, Austin was over as fuck too but he lost the title every once in a while, i'm tired of watching them win every single fucking ppv match. I mean fuck bring The Revival up and have them squash New Day and dig the tag division out of that grave its been in since New Day have been champions.

Breezango could take the belts off them for all i care, i'm just tired of seeing them with those belts.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790713653544755200
> *Charlotte got my mind like....*


Oh My God.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW.

Kofi and Big E just sold Cesaro and Sheamus' last two moves like bosses!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Damn. Charlotte actually looking good these days.


:lawler

You better than this.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Great tag team match.

Holy shit that sweet uppercut.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That fucking elbow :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790713653544755200
> *Charlotte got my mind like....*


kadakadakada

that's a bad b*tch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. Still not liking these two as a team. It's obvious they are winning the tag titles though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Damn. Charlotte actually looking good these days.


The weight gain has really done her well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hell of an elbow.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790713653544755200
> *Charlotte got my mind like....*


*GODDAMN!*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a good match, but I don't get it. They just spoiled us of their ppv match this Sunday. Couldn't they have let Cesaro and Sheamus get the better of the New Day in a different way?

Anyways, it should be a good match at Hell in a Cell though


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Good finish. Still not liking these two as a team.* It's obvious they are winning the tag titles though*.


You think so ? I think them winning this match all but confirms they're losing at HIAC.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder what Lesnar will say, will be hard for him to follow up what Goldberg did.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Their video game graphics are shit.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't believe I spent 400 dollars on a Survivor Series ticket :shrug


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"The return... of GOLDBOURG!" :cole


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Goldberg was WCW Champion when my dad was a kid.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How the hell am I supposed to take this video package seriously with the goofy looking video game graphics?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hate WWE's way of booking a title feud, they always have the challenger get a win over the champion or champions before the title match "Oh my he just pinned the champion! that means he might do it at the ppv!" god how long they been doing this shit? We all know that always means the challenger is losing at the ppv.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't care how over they are, Austin was over as fuck too but he lost the title every once in a while, i'm tired of watching them win every single fucking ppv match. I mean fuck bring The Revival up and have them squash New Day and dig the tag division out of that grave its in since New Day have been champions.



Why on earth would they hot shot The Revival to the straps (Nevertheless squashing your almost record breaking Tag Team)? You just want them to lose because YOU don't like them.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Cole almost say Goldust then?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I completely forgot Jinder came back.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

welcome back to finders keepers and here is your host, chris jericho


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WHERE IS THE LIST?!?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I feel like Jericho will go all around looking for the list, only to run into Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stuuuu..pid idiot :lol


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

can't they just give me 3 hours of Jericho?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lmao Jericho is such gold


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh Jericho I love you


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder Mahal vs Jericho tonight.

PLEASE PUT JINDER OVER WWE!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Man Y2J just blows everyone else out of the water, the man is beyond gold at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho can literally make ANYTHING work...he is the fucking GOAT :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder what Lesnar will say, will be hard for him to follow up what Goldberg did.


Just go out there and be Lesnar:

"You say you like being a superhero for the kids? I don't give a shit!" Then proceed to bounce back and forth 10 times. Each bounce is worth $250,000.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Jericho comes to realize that the list was there the whole time. *Points at Jericho's heart*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol 'yeah yeah dummy brand ... where's the list' ... oh jericho lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I completely forgot Jinder came back.
> 
> :lmao


Didn't he win a match like a month ago and hasn't been on Raw since :lmao


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

This could be the fattest front row I've ever seen on RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho hates the Dominican, dumb rip-off scarfs, and breathing excercises XD


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> Why on earth would they hot shot The Revival to the straps (Nevertheless squashing your almost record breaking Tag Team)? You just want them to lose because YOU don't like them.


I want them to lose because they've killed the entire tag division and held the belts a ridiculously long time. I love AJ Styles but even i wouldn't want him to be world champion for nearly 2 years straight. You gotta change shit up once in a while.

And why would they hotshot The Revival to the straps? Cause they're the best damn team in the company right now. I mean they don't come out with glowing unicorns on their heads and spank other men on the ass so the audience wont go nuts for them but it'd be the right move for the division, to get some excitement and change in it.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jericho is too good for words.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Jinder Mahal vs Jericho tonight.
> 
> PLEASE PUT JINDER OVER WWE!!!!!!!


The most entertaining man on either show putting over Jinder ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You think so ? I think them winning this match all but confirms they're losing at HIAC.


If they don't win at HIAC then maybe they will win on Raw.

Either way, putting this tag team together would be pointless if they don't win the tag titles. Otherwise they would have to go back to feuding an nobody wants to see that. This team will be like Rock N Sock, Austin/Taker, Cena/Shawn and other teams that weren't on the same page but happened to be tag champions.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The most entertaining man on either show putting over Jinder ?


:bow


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Goddamn Charlotte...


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I want them to lose because they've killed the entire tag division and held the belts a ridiculously long time. I love AJ Styles but even i wouldn't want him to be world champion for nearly 2 years straight. You gotta change shit up once in a while.


Oh, they did? There are literally like 3 teams in the division that aren't jobbers right now.

New Day

Enzo and Cass

Gallows and Anderson

(4 if you count) Sheamsaro

That isn't New Day's fault and taking the belts off them keeps the same exact problem.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Never Forget.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

HOLY FUCK LOOK AT DEM TITTIES!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana finally got her titties out again :clap


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big titty brooke mmmmm rematch UGH (because of the botch last week)


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Even Reigns' action figure gets put over in these breast cancer awareness packages. WWE just can't help themseves.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol WWE redoing the match to get the ending right this time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Dana. God, so yummy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

After that botch last week I wouldn't be surprised if Bayley was written to fucking wreck Dana.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

haha. this is great


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Jobber entrance for Dana. I guess this match is Bayley's.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Let's see what novel botch Dana can bring out tonight..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Raw going to right Dana's botch last week. 

:bayley3


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dana is about to get buried. :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dana is such a thick b*tch kada


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dana just had me switch over to commercials.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WTF, lol. Awesome,


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh that t-shirt over her gear is MOST unfortunate. looks like she's got a belly hanging over her bottoms.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bae-na Brooke finally rocking gear that compliments her bangin' body. :yum:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This reminds me of that song where Meltzer talks about Dana Brooke and says, "She's got arms..."


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Gotta keep that arm wrestling get up on standby


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dana tho!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Dana Brooke is scripted to win the arm wrestling match but Bayley still wins?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"We want wrestling" chants.

Fuggin' smarks, lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Has Brooke's voice always been this husky?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Dana bent over a table is better than watching her wrestle any day of the week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ll say this much, as much as I don’t care for Dana on the main roster, this is a much better use of storytelling rather than another match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Crowd shitting on anything that isn't wrestling LMAO.

Whatever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Raw wonders why ratings are at an all time low.:no:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh boy this is retarded.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

to think russo got shit for his booking, my god this is fucking awful (boring chants) hahaha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You're not getting wrestling in WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana is so chubby


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Even Bayley knows this segment is stupid. :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

These d*mn fans can't appreciate a good ole fashioned arm wrasslin match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Crowd is destroying this segment :evans So much for that Brooke face push.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

is it just me, or does dana keep getting fatter?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You're not getting wrestling in WWE.


What? You're getting way too much wrasslin.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm glad the crowd shitted on it. More chants like that please.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"This Is Stupid!" chants even though Dana won such a hard-fought arm wrestling match? Fuck off, crowd. :rivers


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Baylay is like the female Barry Horowitz and Dana is the female Jim Powers.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Good segment. Liked it.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Phaedra said:


> Oh that t-shirt over her gear is MOST unfortunate. looks like she's got a belly hanging over her bottoms.


Well....she does. She's gained a bit of weight as of late.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

These commentators can't hype anything up .. bayley does her finisher and Cole is like .. "oh .. bayley to belly" with no enthusiasm behind it..

Just awful. You can tell that even the commentating team doesn't care about the show.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

So Dana changed it into an arm wrestling match because she keeps jobbing to people, so she thought she could be slick with this attempt, only to end up jobbing again...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did the crowd chant "This is stupid?" lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm ready to see Asuka come up and destroy these women.

1. Asuka
2. Charlotte

Fill in the rest...





















































Way down 



















































Here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I really hate this crowd tonight. “Boo, screw story development. This is boring. We want a wrestling match with Dana freaking Brooke.” But then they pop for Bayley and boo Dana when she wins. Ugh.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> These d*mn fans can't appreciate a good ole fashioned arm wrasslin match.


Lol technically, there is WRESTLING in an arm wrestling match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> What? You're getting way too much wrasslin.



I'm not talking about ballet and flips from a bunch of bland guys.

We are not getting wrestling.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wait WTF is Steph wearing? It's not Halloween yet is it?



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm ready to see Asuka come up and destroy these women:
> 
> 1. *Asuka*
> 2. Charlotte


Wait a sec...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whats the betting vince McMahon has the list


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Stephanie wearing a mumu?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

All those extra pounds have really hurt Dana's mobility in the ring.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Does WWE booking still think that this segment helped get Dana over with the crowd towards a top face run? :eyeroll


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Jericho gets suspended instead of going out with a kayfabe injury. And when he comes back, he'll face on KO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana is gaining too much weight, looks like her stomach is hanging over her tights, i mean i love her tits and i love a curvy body but when your stomach is starting to hang over your pants/tights like that you need to shed a few pounds.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm guessing this Jericho's way of being written out to tour with Fozzy.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Blah blah blah get to Heyman and Lesnar already.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

You take Jericho off of Raw... what the fuck do you even have? :HA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This b*tch better not suspend the GOAT. Raw would lose the rest of the viewers they have left.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Question for the opening segment, I must have either forgot or not seen it, but when in the fuck did Jericho get put into the title match? I thought the last gimmick was that he lost against Rollins, so he wouldn't be?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

If you want something good to watch. WCW Halloween Havoc 1993 is 23 years old today and features a badass main event between Big Van Vader and Cactus Jack.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I must have either forgot or not seen it, but when in the fuck did Jericho get put into the title match? I thought the last gimmick was that he lost against Rollins, so he wouldn't be?


The triple threat tonight is not a title match.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Triple main event.. Fucking snowflake syndrome kicking in hard.. Just make everything a main event so no-one feels left out..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, this is the vibe I'm getting:

Seth Rollins is playing the face (face turn isn't complete yet)

Chris Jericho was playing the heel/but is acting even more like the face (looks like they're teasing his face turn tonight)

Kevin Owens is playing the heel


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Cipher said:


> If you want something good to watch. WCW Halloween Havoc 1993 is 23 years old today and features a badass main event between Big Van Vader and Cactus Jack.


If they brought back HH and spin the wheel, make the deal, I'd mark out so hard.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Dana is gaining too much wight, looks like her stomach is hanging over her tights, i mean i love her tits and i love a curvy body but when your stomach is starting to hang over your pants/tights like that you need to shed a few pounds.


Or, you know, just get better fitting ring gear.

But seriously, you are never going to hear me judging a woman for carrying a bit of extra weight. Much rather have that than emaciated divas.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The triple threat tonight is not a title match.


Oh, it was for tonight. Thanks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Question for the opening segment, I must have either forgot or not seen it, but when in the fuck did Jericho get put into the title match? I thought the last gimmick was that he lost against Rollins, so he wouldn't be?


He's not in the title match brother, just in the main event tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't turn the channel, it looks like Curtis Axel is turning face here


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> If they brought back HH and spin the wheel, make the deal, I'd mark out so hard.


Apparently they've been trying to get the rights to Halloween Havoc for years but are in a dispute over the trademark.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Heels should go for cheap pops more often.

The chains are off, man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Curtis Axel is gonna bring legitimacy to RAW.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Does WWE booking still think that this segment helped get Dana over with the crowd towards a top face run? :eyeroll


With their rationale? Probably. She got a stronger reaction than Bayley when she threw the punch so they'll use that to justify the push if it happens knowing Vince.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Roots! :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Biggest pops Curtis Axel will ever get.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Great pop for Mr. Perfect!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's about to job in his hometown to Bo.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen so many cheap pops in one promo.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This would be a very good time to bring Lesnar out. Beat up Curtis Axel (not like there's any plans for him) and then address Goldberg.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If you listen closely, you can actually hear the sound of remotes clicking in the distance...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the most over Axel has ever been and he's still going to get his ass beat.:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Axel's turning face?

Cool.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE CHAINS ARE BACK OFF! :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

fuck does skol mean?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally we're getting that Bo Dallas vs Curtis Axel dream match.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Apparently they've been trying to get the rights to Halloween Havoc for years but are in a dispute over the trademark.


How? They didn't have a problem running Great American Bash or Clash of Champions.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Glad that Curtis Axel is wearing trunks rather than those awful cargo shorts. At least now he looks like an actual wrestler and not a fan who jumped in the ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Axeman unleashing the chains by rocking his old gear and getting himself and the crowd hyped up fairly nicely. :bjpenn

SKOL AXEL SKOL!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Meh. They've lost me. Tapping out.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I usually like everyone.. But man Axel just bores me to tears...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

No one kicks out of the perfectplex ! Kids today, no respect for the business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Axel.

:mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God, Axel ditched those cargo shorts. :HA


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Bo Dallas vs Curtis Axel is a match that they'd have put on Heat in 1999 that would have went 2 minutes before Stone Cold came out and beat the shit out of both of them.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Obese Turtle said:


> Well....she does. She's gained a bit of weight as of late.


really? i'm sure she's just turning it into muscle, she should think about her gear in the meantime, the internet and other people can be stupidly mean about stuff like that. I'd rather we were all talking about how fucking awful in the ring she is rather than how she looks. lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Please. Bring. Out. Brock. Lesnar. To. Destroy. These. Two. And. Save. This. Show. For. The. Time. Being.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> How? They didn't have a problem running Great American Bash or Clash of Champions.


I saw this thread on reddit

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3qoi7y/til_wwe_have_tried_and_failed_securing_the/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I knew he'd lose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OH WHAT THE FUCK DID AXEL DO TO DESERVE THAT???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Keep pushing Bo.

I BO-Lieve in him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I'm guessing this Jericho's way of being written out to tour with Fozzy.


Is it official we are losing Jericho again? That would be the biggest blow Raw could get right now in my eyes imo. guy is lapping the Raw roster (sorry Rusev you are being victimized by asinine booking/perception) in weekly entertainment and honestly if there was a "mvp" award for this year: Id have Jericho slightly behind AJ.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Axel couldn't even get a win in his hometown. He better keep namedropping his family if he wants reactions like that ever again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Bo Dallas mega-push continues! 

BO-LIEVE IN BO! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Makes me wonder what would've happened if Curtis Axel received Darren Young's "Make ____ great again" gimmick and paired up with Bob Backlund.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Axel couldn't even get a win in his hometown. He better keep namedropping his family if he wants reactions like that ever again.


Yeah, as soon as he mentioned his dad and grandpa, I knew he was losing.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Axel Jobs


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Everyone loses in their hometowns.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So... Raw's getting it's own version of "Talking Smack" in the form of "Raw Talk"
http://www.wwenetworknews.com/2016/...ck-style-show-raw-talk-coming-to-wwe-network/

I'm not sure I could handle another half an hour after 3 hours of Raw, but on the other hand, Renee Young is rumoured to _also_ host _this_ show. Just wonder who her partner will be. If it's Foley or Steph, I probably won't bother watching.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is it official we are losing Jericho again? That would be the biggest blow Raw could get right now in my eyes imo. guy is lapping the Raw roster (sorry Rusev you are being victimized by asinine booking/perception) in weekly entertainment and honestly if there was a "mvp" award for this year: Id have Jericho slightly behind AJ.


You can't have Y2J leave before you pay off Y2J vs. KO. The fuck.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Meh. I somewhat expected that outcome but I still feel like they should have gave Axel the win.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

They should have given Axeman a win there to make Bo really lose his shit in the next meeting.

WWE bookers have the attention span of a goldfish though, so probably best they don't try long-term planning.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just watch them have Roman's HIAC match main even the ppv, just watch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They have 5+ hours of TV to showcase their lame ass product, yet still needs 2 30 minute post-shows to do more promos? Get the fuck out!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Crasp said:


> So... Raw's getting it's own version of "Talking Smack" in the form of "Raw Talk"
> http://www.wwenetworknews.com/2016/...ck-style-show-raw-talk-coming-to-wwe-network/
> 
> I'm not sure I could handle another half an hour after 3 hours of Raw, but on the other hand, Renee Young is rumoured to _also_ host _this_ show. Just wonder who her partner will be. If it's Foley or Steph, I probably won't bother watching.


How does Corey Graves as her partner sound to you?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you handle THIS!!!!?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Crasp said:


> So... Raw's getting it's own version of "Talking Smack" in the form of "Raw Talk"
> http://www.wwenetworknews.com/2016/...ck-style-show-raw-talk-coming-to-wwe-network/


Still think 'Going in Raw' was a better title for it..


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

DammitC said:


> How does Corey Graves as her partner sound to you?


That... sounds amazing. Ok. I'd watch that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> You can't have Y2J leave before you pay off Y2J vs. KO. The fuck.


Certainly agree. Id find this quite odd timing for Jericho to leave hence my asking. Surely with the level Jericho is at you roll Jericho vs Owens to Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They have 5+ hours of TV to showcase their lame ass product, yet still needs 2 30 minute post-shows to do more promos? Get the fuck out!


Agree. Even if it was a good 3 hour show, 3 hours is still more than enough for me. Geez.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah here we go with the slowweight division match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Swann is a flamboyant ****.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This cruiserweight shit is a failure.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh snap.. Strowman!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

RYAN WARD! :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Strowman with the list lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman is big as fuck. No ****.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Page 4 :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hate the way they put all the crusierweight's in the final hour, why not spread it out? Put one match in the first hour and another in the 3rd hour? The way they're doing it is the same way they treated the divas division.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey the booker man!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JERIGOAT AINT GOING NOWHERE !!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

After I heard about Rich Swann's young life, I want nothing but success for him. He deserves it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Can we get a Stroman Barry White cover album?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"Could be the final encounter?" so it may continue after HIAC?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What's with the black no graphics background they're cutting promos in?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That little Strowman-Jericho segment was the first thing I actually liked on this show, 95 minutes in...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jericho's fucking list is more over than WWE's handpicked face of the company.

That speaks to the incredible talent of the former and the incredible incompetence of the latter.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Braun Strowman is MVP of Raw.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm starting to warm up to Strowman. Dude could be a legit star.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

booooooooooooo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Swann is a flamboyant ****.


Mods how does he not get banned for this ?


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Still think 'Going in Raw' was a better title for it..


Somebody else already uses it,


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Rusev and Reigns feud feels like its been going on for 10 months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are Rusev and Reigns not at the show tonight?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I actually miss Roman's grey contacts lol


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

That's IT Roman? The hell was that?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

the writer of Smackdown Live, Ryan Ward, just told Jericho where the list was lol nice cameo appearance there


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

That Roman Reigns cat gets more exciting by the week.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually really like Strowman .. he could be a star .. his voice fits his character like crazy


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Roman's eye color keeps changing. Was blue, then a weird ass gray, now natural (?) brown.

Please like his eye color u guyz!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I miss '96 Goldust.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chris Jericho legitimately got an inanimate object more over than the entire RAW roster. 

A clipboard and paper is the hottest thing on RAW.. :lol


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> the writer of Smackdown Live, Ryan Ward, just told Jericho where the list was lol nice cameo appearance there


The guy Cody said was too busy trying to get laid by NXT divas?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously please for the love of god, #cancelraw


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Are Rusev and Reigns not at the show tonight?


If this is true, then that sucks. We won't get to see Rusev perform live 

Edit: ugh these lyrics for Golden Truth is so corny


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol The subtitles didn't even match the lyrics in the beginning


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is once again the most boring person on the roster...I swear, you can't get any more boring!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I've recently been watching some of Goldust's old promos, and I really miss that big, elaborate robe he used to wear. it was awesome.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh jesus ... didn't we have this match last week, it got shat on, you think minneapolis isn't going to shit on it .... they are.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

LOL those people doing the hand wave dance


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do they think we can/will/want to rap along to that garbage ass R-Truth song?

It's like each segment is battling it out to see what's the lamest thing they can come up with.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar probably gonna destroy all six guys competing next :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I completely forgot Brock is on tonight. D'oh!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Roman Empire said:


> I've recently been watching some of Goldust's old promos, and I really miss that big, elaborate robe he used to wear. it was awesome.


Goldust was one of my first favorite wrestlers as a kid. I used to go to Hollywood Video all the time to rent mid 90's WWF tapes just to watch him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How does Curtis Axel have more human passion in his lame promo than Roman does in a multi-take pre-tape promo?


With his changing eye color, is he a robot?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd really love to put Mark Henry, Goldust, Kane and Big Show in a time machine and zap them back to the 90's where they belong and use their time to put over younger talent.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Those people booing are booing cause they are realising what they are about to see .... again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see the Shining Stars still exist, I suppose..


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Seriously, how the fuck is this not a face promo?




He's fighting because Roman disrespected his family.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

You could get with this, or you could cut to ads...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I've never wanted to see Brock Lesner more than at this very moment... And I don't even care for Brock in 2016...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Now they're selling vacation packages? WTF am I watching?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Titus aligning with the Shining Stars... remember when he and Darren stole AW as a manager off Primo/Epico :lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman read his lines too...that's just sad.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh look, it is Team #MakeItATimeShare


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Every week WWE books one thing in the main event that people wanna see and then proceed to fill the entire 2 and half hours up with shitty filler they threw together before the show came on that we have to sit through to get to the main event.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol is it me, or is Corey Graves doing a good job trying to put over the talents?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cipher said:


> Seriously, how the fuck is this not a face promo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Meltzer pointed that out on a tweet recently.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Something I've always hated in wrestling is they can never just let the heel be strong. You've got Dana Brooke; bodybuilder and fitness model... and you have her basically lose an arm wrestling match to a little girl. Just let strong heels be strong.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I miss '96 Goldust.


Said it before: Dustin Rhodes/Goldust has one of the most roller coastered career of all time. Heck, just two-three years ago Goldust was pretty damn over again and in-ring moving better than he ever has in that really nice "Rhodes vs Mcmahons" program that morphed into Shield/Rhodes Bros. Now look at him again. 

Story of his career really. Hot in the early 90s as a real good worker, cools down. White hot career high in 96 main eventing vs HBK in the garden, pluralist pressures come down on him and the momentum crumbles. Awful run as Seven, returns soon enough to comedy gold with Booker T for a few years. Several years later hits a career low as he balloons to 300 pounds as what was it called Black Rain IIRC? Returns as a nice hand having good matches again on lower shows leaves again and forgotten. Returns better than ever and rides his best wave in 12 years cools off few years later where we are now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Lol is it me, or is Corey Graves doing a good job trying to put over the talents?


yes but this one is faaaarrrr too hard even for him.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Wait.. I though this was Raw..


Why are they running a Superstars tape?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Every year is making the last look GOAT in comparison.

I now miss Kevin Nash and Mr. 4 out of 10 crushing the overness of Punk for no reason.

I now miss Cena using tape to beat the 2000s GOAT Big Dave.

WWE 2016. Fuck you! But at least you're not 2017 WWE.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Golden Truth and Henry v Shining Stars and Titus. My lord, how did this make it on television. This is worse than jobber v jobber with Bo and Axel, or another re-run of Bayley v Dana.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cipher said:


> Goldust was one of my first favorite wrestlers as a kid. I used to go to Hollywood Video all the time to rent mid 90's WWF tapes just to watch him.


Yeah his promos alone were worth it, and when you add the costume/makeup and music, it was amazing! I'm certainly glad he was able to get over his issues with drugs/alcohol and hopefully can be a cautionary tale to the nxt guys. With the name, you'll never forget... Goldust!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> Titus aligning with the Shining Stars... remember when he and Darren stole AW as a manager off Primo/Epico :lmao


Damn i miss AW, his talking in the mic gimmick as they wrestled was awesome


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

3 hours with a split roster is just too much.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously WTF was that lame ass shit


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mark Henry is still on the roster?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I miss '96 Goldust.



Even 2002/2003 Goldust was miles better


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Henry will be putting Titus over soon? OK.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

No limit reference in 2016 :ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Charlotte <3


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh my Lord. The QUEEN looks amazing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Charlotte looking amazing tonight.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Damn i miss AW, his talking in the mic gimmick as they wrestled was awesome


Yeah he was great, made the Prime Time Players so much more enjoyable.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Cipher said:


> Seriously, how the fuck is this not a face promo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because he did the promo with a Russian accent and Hillary told me that these people are all evil.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Did I miss a match? We're almost 2 hours into the show and no cruiserweights.

Another week, the same episode as the week before. What's Braun up to tonight, 4 dudes?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is the women's revolution.


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charlotte is very underrated pretty.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

There won't be a Raw in five years time, its just so dull.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Mark Henry is still on the roster?


I find it more surprising that Titus is TBH.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I swear, is Lesnar actually gonna close the show?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so Golden Truth beat the Shining Stars, the same Shining Stars that beat Enzo and Cass
The same Enzo and Cass that beats Gallows and Anderson on houseshows.
Great work creative as always


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte's gotten alot better looking in recent months; at least to me.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DaBxx89 said:


> Charlotte is very underrated pretty.



No.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasha going to an Elvis impersonator convention?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> I swear, is Lesnar actually gonna close the show?


Nah I expect him to come out right before the triple threat match. They are probably putting him near the end like they did with Goldberg in hopes that it boosts the ratings on all three hours.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Am I the only person on this board not seeing it with Charlotte? Easy pass.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte's gotten alot better looking in recent months; at least to me.


She's gained a lot of good weight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Charlotte's gotten alot better looking in recent months; at least to me.


You're not the only one bro, I think a lot agree actually. She use to look like a ****** now she's really attractive.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Foley to try and hype up a Women's cell match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes! Give me some of that Charlotte already :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Am I the only person on this board not seeing it with Charlotte? Easy pass.


You're not the only one. I honestly don't understand what all these guys are talking about.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

I actually look forward to Sasha's promo's now to see how cringe-worthy they can go


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

There's a guy with a JUAN CENA mask in the crowd !!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

YES QUEEN. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, so that's what 'HIAC' stands for. Thanks, Michael!

fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Whenever Foley hypes the cell: it reminds me of that TREMENDOUS segment in either 07 or 08 between Foley and Edge where Foley was offering help and insight to defeating the Undertaker because years later it had still been eating at Mick and Edge brought his game as well. Genuinely one of SD's best segments imo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol oh god here comes the Trish, Lita, and Eddie promo Sasha loves cutting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte should always wear leather trousers, she doesn't look right in a skirt.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Still think The Bellas should've gotten the first female HIAC match last year.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha be rockin' the hell outta some pants bruh...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

At the 1:55 mark in Raw, business has finally picked up! 

Charlotte's fine ass has appeared! Grace us, Queen! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha looking good as f*ck too !


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> There's a guy with a JUAN CENA mask in the crowd !!


LOL good find just spotted him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Seemed like Charlotte was more over than Sasha.

Sasha must be too dark for them.:mj


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sasha's butt is really on display in that outfit.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

God Foley, shut the fuck up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Acts hard, walks up to person, stops.

I hate when posers do that.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I already hate this fucking promo.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for Charlotte to call Foley a glorified stuntman :flair4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Another inspirational female empowerment segment. Just when I thought this show couldn't get any worse...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nobody is saying that Foley...only you.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte and Sasha tonight...mmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley makes these womens' segments so cringe-worthy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Women's Revolution, yet will never be as famous as Trish, Lita, and Sable.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte doesn't have a shred of charisma.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

They booked this match all wrong. Too much pandering autofellatio bullshit. Why couldn't they have just built the match as _a feud_.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

And to be fair, women's wrestling was awesome waaaay before the Four Horsewomen.

Just watch some All Japan Women's matches and you'll understand.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Charlotte doesn't have a shred of charisma.


LMAO.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Foley :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha can be a student of the game but I AM THE F*CKING GAME :trips


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Of course Mick is out there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley screaming at Sasha.

:lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is awful CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP This is awful


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

WHY IS EVERYBODY YELLING?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck this new era shit with the women, Lucha Underground is where they're doing groundbreaking stuff with women, putting them in matches with men, putting titles men can win on them. Oh wow they can wrestle in a cage match now, until the men are allowed to touch the women again shut the fuck up with this new era and groundbreaking womens revolution.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Charlotte doesn't have a shred of charisma.


More than KO or Rollins or Reigns 

Charlotte is Raws best star of this generation 

* Jericho is the best star


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasha's losing. Her face is giving it away.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mick needs treatment for ptsd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Foley is overrated. I said it.

He overacts when they tell him to sell garbage.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the fuck happened to Foley? That promo was garbage.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

What in the fuck is this? Jesus Christ. What are they doing?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And Foley just lost his fucking mind


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Show these fools how to cut a promo Mick


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Is Mick trying to be funny?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They pulled this same thing with Foley during the Ambrose/Rollins feud in 2014.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

This is pretty bad...painful and awkward and fake.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sasha can be a student of the game but I AM THE F*CKING GAME :trips


"There's no "I" in "Evolution"...Oh wait, there is-uhhh" :trips9


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mick Foley's promo here would've been more effective if it took place in 2008.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, most exciting thing on Raw tonight. The announcement of Mania 33 travel packages :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'I am the only reason that title means anything...'

Wrong Charlotte, that title still means nothing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Charlotte doesn't have a shred of charisma.


Her voice pattern sounds like a mix of Steph and a robot. Her start and stops get on my nerves. Like she's reading.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Jesus Christ Mick Foley is TERRIBLE!!!

He's the creepiest man on the planet. 

Sasha's character would be so much better if she was a mute.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This is one of the worst segments in the history of the business.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Foley with some Eve Torres level acting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and if I win maybe I can become a real girl.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Noelle Foley should show up and toss 'em both off the top of the cell.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This show sucks ass. Tuning out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hate Foley, dude just shouts and overacts when he tries to sell something. Dude was screaming and nearly in tears just for fucking Cesar and Sheamus teaming up.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

This is baddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd television.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mick did his best to put this match over and these two just shitting all over it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte burying Sasha, :lol Sooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I've watched 2000 Thunder's better than this.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't even count! *proceeds to count*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte should win the title back at HIAC, but she won't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sasha Banks' promos:

There's no *insert what the fuck ever* but there's a Boss.

Cry.

Name drop Eddie.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Another mild "boring" chant.

Wow, Minnesota going hard tonight.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

This is actually one of the worst promos I've ever seen in the Womens Division.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BORING


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The cringe.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

GOOOLDBERG GOOOLDBERG


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Does Sasha have a speech impediment or some shit? Sounds like she wears loose dentures


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Boring chants :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Fuck this new era shit with the women, Lucha Underground is where they're doing groundbreaking stuff with women, putting them in matches with men, putting titles men can win on them. Oh wow they can wrestle in a cage match now, until the men are allowed to touch the women again shut the fuck up with this new era and groundbreaking womens revolution.


If less than a third of the audience the Bellas show draws sees it and there is a stedy declining viewership of the already small audience, does it matter?

Can you actually sell tickets off what LU does because as of right now they paper every taping? 

Does El Rey allowing it even matter when they are small time compared to NBCU who doesn't allow it?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Foley selling the ever-living hell out of HIAC with that Vietnam-esque PTSD-inspired delivery. :clap


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Noelle Foley should show up and toss 'em both off the top of the cell.


WWE would be so much better if Mick and Noelle Foley got the Zika or the Ebola...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Foley is yelling at Women. Why aren't they cutting his balls off yet?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Were they chanting 'boring?'


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BECAUSE IT HURTS!!!!*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I heard "boring" chants forming, guess they gave up :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yikes... :fpalm


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Honestly, Mick Foley should be trying to stop the match and Stephanie should be where he is standing right now.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Sasha's gonna angrily tweet about this later and Foley will write a long Facebook post about the fans being disrespectful.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Foley tried to get to the cell and make them acknowledge it more significantly but these two really aren't doing this match and gimmick any justice. Hate to say it but this feels like a normal championship match, not one that needs to go through hell. 

Fucking Mick showing why he is one of the greatest on the stick of all time. Thank fuck he is making this cell mean something.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Mick burrying DDP Yoga!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if Foley would ever cut his beard.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is fucking dreadful, man. Foley has lost it completely on the mic, he can't cut a promo to save his fucking life anymore.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, Foley is God!!!! :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

RIP Women's revolution 2015-2016


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Old man Foley going all Orthopedic Surgery on this promo and saving it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shut the fuck up Foley! Its not like they're gonna be threw off the roof and threw the roof like you you fucking idiot. Only thing they're gonna do is get banged against the cage a couple times.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Foley's promos are crap.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is fucking embarrassing, it's like two kids arguing with each other and the teacher is telling them off.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I love Mick, but this promo... does not persuade.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Foley pretty much makes every segment about him. He's made this female segment about him. When he talks with KO its about him. When he talked to Sheamus and Cesaro about the tag titles, he made it about him and his need to have a better tag match than SD. 

I mean damn people bitch about Bryan being salty or Stephanie getting an upper hand, but everything Foley says is about Foley in every segment


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

they're using Eddie now to get Sasha over? fuck this!


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

This is how he should have reacted when they first came to him with the idea.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NO ONE! 

NO ONE!

NO ONE!

Puts matches over like Mick Foley!

Not even fuggin' Paul Heyman!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why do they keep bringing Eddie into this?

:mj4


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Mick burrying DDP Yoga!


A morbidly obese man should never brag about his weight loss until he's no longer morbidly obese.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd be totally fine with Foley getting fired as GM.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

God Bless Foley for trying to save this fucking train-wreck of a segment.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Can't someone just give birth to a hand or something?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm honestly debating in my head whether or not this segment is worse than that atrocious Titus O'Neil promo a few weeks ago.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And I'm supposed to care about this Cell match? Nah. No buys.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> A morbidly obese man should never brag about his weight loss until he's no longer morbidly obese.


Ok, cool.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bravo :clap

Mick made the Cell sound like someone could get injured vs. the sterile environment it most likely will turn out to be.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A-Will said:


> This is how he should have reacted when they first came to him with the idea.


The contract signing made it sink in bruh.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> God Bless Foley for trying to save this fucking train-wreck of a segment.


He made that shit worse


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A contract signing with no tables flipped...weird.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Already jobbing Swann out :mj2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I wish they kept Mick Foley off of television just like Smackdown does with Shane McMahon. Even Daniel Bryan misses a Smackdown episode occasionally.

Imagine if this was Mick's first appearance on Raw in months. His screaming would've added way more in his great promo instead of the way he's been overexposed on Raw these past couple of months.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Foley is so bad as GM..miserably terrible overacting in all segments that make tommy wiseau seem talented.. It's so stupid "WOMEN CAN DO ANYTHING!!! THIS CAGE IS TOO DANGEROUS!! WOMEN CAN DO ANYTHING BUT DID I MENTION THE CELL IS TOO DANGEROUS?!" Went on way too long..


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Foley was awful. Then acting like he was about to cry. Jesus Christ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Women's Revolution is about what exactly? All of these people combined will never achieve to organic overness of Sable, Lita or Trish.

No matter how many forced main events they shove down our throats.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Foley would you please give it up? Stop trying to win a fucking emmy with your overacting, he tries to sound so passionate and shit with him nearly crying and yelling but it just comes off really awkward and cringeworthy. He did the same thing in that backstage segment with Sheamus and Cesaro yelling and nearly crying over those two just fucking teaming up, dude thinks if he shouts and cries it makes every segment he's in amazing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That segment nearly forced me to consider becoming a misogynist.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

they make Sasha out to be this incredible womens' wrestler, like a legend in the making. its nauseating. she sucks and is majorly overrated! Bayley has already surpassed her in popularity, and so has Becky, but by all means keep making Sasha out to be amazing. She can't even tie Lita's boots.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Foley pretty much makes every segment about him. He's made this female segment about him. When he talks with KO its about him. When he talked to KO and Cesaro about the tag titles, he made it about him and his need to have a better tag match than SD.
> 
> I mean damn people bitch about Bryan being salty or Stephanie getting an upper hand, but everything Foley says is about Foley in every segment


Well that's because he's a self obsessed egomaniac who is so desperate for attention and insecure that he makes everything all about him. He also has a Cosby-esque creepiness about him...


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Taker WWE NEtwork commercial is great. Beats Austin, Rock, and my old favorite DX


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Do people not realize Foley did the same exact thing during the 2014 Ambrose/Rollins feud when they were heading into HIAC ? Except then it was actually decent :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Minnesota is brutal tonight , boring chants for the contract signing for the first women's HINC


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i honestly hope to fuck sasha and charlotte have a real stinker on ppv, i want to see the backlash and the crap slung wwe's way


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Should have hired Bischoff for RAW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh Charlotte, why must your body be so great, your ring work be so capable and your heelishness be so on point...and yet your face is so utterly disappointing?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Minnesota is brutal tonight , boring chants for the contract signing for the first women's HINC


The crowd has been the best part of this shitshow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Say what you will about Foley.. at least someone.. *SOMEONE* finally fucking tried to put a little passion into a promo. Aside from Goldberg's one bit we'll probably see for once someone *actually TRIED TO SELL SOMETIHNG!!!*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

People actually bitching about Foley when he was trying to make this about the rivalry, about the match, and about the kayfabe AND real world consequences of what this match has demanded while Sasha and Charlotte kept acting more like it was an honour to be in that thing..... sorry, but the women failed in that segment, not Foley. They should have been apprehensive and then showed how much they want to tear into each other they are willing to sign away years of their career potentially. 

This is the problem with the WWE and this women's revolution... they are so fucking worried about being "entertainment" and a bloody social happening then they are actually presenting what is happening as if it is real and meaningful. Yes, it is a momentous match for the women. But god damn it, sell it like they are worried. Sell it that they hate each other so much they have to be in that cell. Sell it that they are about to take a trip through hell. Foley sold that. Sasha and Charlotte did not.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

xNECROx said:


> Foley is so bad as GM..miserably terrible overacting in all segments that make tommy wiseau seem talented.. It's so stupid "WOMEN CAN DO ANYTHING!!! THIS CAGE IS TOO DANGEROUS!! WOMEN CAN DO ANYTHING BUT DID I MENTION THE CELL IS TOO DANGEROUS?!" Went on way too long..


You're complaining about Foley PUTTING OVER THE FUCKING BRUTALITY THAT HAPPENS IN HIAC!!!!

What happened to wrestling fans? fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hot damn Emma!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma looking good these days.

:damn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save us Emma and Kevin Dunn. Bury this Revolution with her hotness.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Should have hired Bischoff for RAW.


Bischoff is one of the most underrated performers in the biz IMO. Extremely hateable and good at what he did.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Sasha is so cringe. Can't watch Raw now because of her. The WWE always plays favorites and she's just horrible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Do people not realize Foley did the same exact thing during the 2014 Ambrose/Rollins feud when they were heading into HIAC ? Except then it was actually decent :lol


Foley also made a similar promo in 2012 with CM Punk around this time. Remember his "do You WANT TO BE A STATISTIC OR DO YOU WANT TO BE A LEGEND" promo?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone know what Kendrick's flag represents?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus, Emma... :faint:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great 8-bit on commentary...how many video game references will he fit in during the match?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

WELL IM A MAN WITH THE PLAN !


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

successful run????? hahaha bullshit


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Say what you will about Foley.. at least someone.. *SOMEONE* finally fucking tried to put a little passion into a promo. Aside from Goldberg's one bit we'll probably see for once someone *actually TRIED TO SELL SOMETIHNG!!!*



Does he want a cookie for TRYING? The result was a horrible, unwatchable segment. I'm not gonna give him a trophy for participation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I still don't care one bit about the CW division...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, I just love *THE* Brian Kendrick!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These jobber cruiserweights. facepalm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I legit turn the channel when Rich Swann, New Day and Truth comes out. Cringe shit. I turn back when they entrance is over.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

TJ Perkins looks like a middle schooler


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Foley trying to sell being so passionate and fired up about the HIAC wouldn't be so bad if he didn't yell and cry like that every single week in every promo. Dude was acting just as passionate and fired up about Sheamus and Cesaro teaming up, dude thinks thats all he has to do to get something over. He shouts really loud and gets near tears in every fucking promo, its getting old and really weird.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> Foley pretty much makes every segment about him. He's made this female segment about him. When he talks with KO its about him. When he talked to Sheamus and Cesaro about the tag titles, he made it about him and his need to have a better tag match than SD.
> 
> I mean damn people bitch about Bryan being salty or Stephanie getting an upper hand, but everything Foley says is about Foley in every segment


To be fair to Foley, he NEVER got the full credit for his work as others did because of his look. Foleys wrestled with the greats, stone cold, rock, hhh, flair, and pretty much everyone else in this area and yet he still feels he doesn't or didn't get the credit he deserved for everything he has done. So yea...he is DEFONIETLY bitter about the success of others. His heart and work ethic is bar none the highest but his look limited the amount of success he has had compared to the people he helped put over, like the rock, stone cold, undertaker etc. he elevated ALL OF THEM to meteoric heights but he always stayed near the middle/ bottom of the pecking order in terms of major success. So that's why he does that I'm guessing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TJ with all this "we spent so much time together" talk...


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Anyone know what Kendrick's flag represents?


Pretty sure it signals that he's a guy who will pick up a 13 year old boy who is skipping school and take him to go "wrestle" 

(Not a joke but the actual details about Brian and Perkins shared by Michael Cole at the last RAW PPV)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ah, Rich Swann and the Brian Kendrick. The only 2 cruiserweights I care about so far


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuck that noise, Foley was the only good thing about that segment. Tried his best to put the match over, and the girls just acted like a couple of ignorant entitled children.

Yeah he overacts way too much these days, but if the women actually did a decent job he wouldn't feel like he needs to overcompensate.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

God TJ Perkins is atrocious , he makes Otunga seem like 1998 JR on commentary


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emmalina. :ellen:



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Do people not realize Foley did the same exact thing during the 2014 Ambrose/Rollins feud when they were heading into HIAC ? Except then it was actually decent :lol


Pretty much, but I enjoyed it regardless because everything other than it and the CW match has belonged on Main Event rather than RAW. :serious:


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I still don't care one bit about the CW division...


Why bring up Gossip Girl? (The CW)


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Zack Ryder is so lucky, damn!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm honestly shocked none of these guys have been fed to Strowman yet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Man, I just love *THE* Brian Kendrick!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sorry, I know video game music is cool and everything,

but that guy's (I don't even know the cruiserweight champs' fucking name, it doesn't matter what his name is) theme is making him and the division look even more like a bunch of little kids. 

In a show full of fruity shit, PG cartoon shit, cutting the balls off male wrestlers, no bad ass full timers, having video game theme songs just screams Virgin.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I still don't care one bit about the CW division...


I think it's because Seth and AJ are heavyweights and when they turn it up, they've shown they can do a similar style and do it even better...So what's the point of having the Cruisers around if they're doing the same stuff we're already seeing but with no character development?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, look at all those flips.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> Why bring up Gossip Girl? (The CW)


Yeah they are literally the Divas Division.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Jesus, Emma... :faint:


She not hotter than the woman in your sig though. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

So, they're not going to expand on Braun/Zayn tonight?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

why is HIAC on at midnight in the UK this sunday ... do the clocks go back this weekend?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Damn, Perkins is... Bland..

And that's probably the nicest thing I've said about him..


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> So, they're not going to expand on Braun/Zayn tonight?


No, they can only do so much in a THREE HOUR SHOW.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao at this crowd, thank you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> why is HIAC on at midnight in the UK this sunday ... do the clocks go back this weekend?


Yes, they do.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The way Michael Cole describes Kendrick's relationship with a 13 year old TJ Perkins and the details he chooses to share (tonight mentioning Kendrick's taking an underage boy to Mexico to "wrestle") is way creepier than anything I've seen on Dateline "To Catch a Predator"...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Both Women segments tonight got boring chants.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yes, they do.


awwwwwwww yeah 
:beats


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Which would you rather watch:

1. Monday Night Raw
2. Pile of Dogshit decaying on the side of the road
3. Rocks Eroding
4. Paint Drying
5. C-Span where they're discussing crop subsidies
6. Test Patterns
7. Emergency Broadcast System
8. Sarah McLaughlin video of poor dogs and cats
9. A bag of moldy fruit
10. Static

As for me, it's 2 through 10. ...I've friggin' had it with wasting my Monday nights.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we have Lesnar come out give these three muppets a tour to Supplex City?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Both Women segments tonight got boring chants.


I really had to think hard about what the first one was then.. It was that bad I'd already pretty much blocked it out.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Both Women segments tonight got boring chants.



... and both segments deserved it. Thank you, Minneapolis.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Leave it to WWE to fuck up something as simple as a CW Division. Have these guys go out there and fly around. But no, make them work this boring WWE Style.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SWANN WON!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> She not hotter than the woman in your sig though. But that's just my opinion.


That I will agree with, but she approaches very close.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Which would you rather watch:
> 
> 1. Monday Night Raw
> 2. Pile of Dogshit decaying on the side of the road
> ...



Three Men and a Little Lady lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WOOOO SWANN


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank god that's over!


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm really creeped out by this Kendrick-Perkins thing and it's Sandusky-vibe


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell? Are they going to show us Sami Zayn?

Edit: cool, Rich Swann wins


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Well at least this pretty much confirms TBK will be taking the strap off of TJP.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Perkins on commentary is almost as awkward as Perkins not on commentary. I couldn't think of a better comparison.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Which would you rather watch:
> 
> 1. Monday Night Raw
> 2. Pile of Dogshit decaying on the side of the road
> ...


#10 easily. I fucking watched some 1996-97 wrestling PPVs for free on the static channel, just the sound, with occasionally what looked like a person would slide through the signal.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lionel Richie wins!

:dance ALL NIGHT LONG :dance


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK wtf are they doing with the CW title build to HIAC?

Worst build of either show!

PURE TRASH!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Leave it to WWE to fuck up something as simple as a CW Division. Have these guys go out there and fly around. But no, make them work this boring WWE Style.


At least we aren't getting a seemingly never ending weekly gimmick series between champion Hornswaggle and Chavo Guerrero.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good an Owens segment, let him heel it up!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Leave it to WWE to fuck up something as simple as a CW Division. Have these guys go out there and fly around. But no, make them work this boring WWE Style.


The only man who should be wrestling ground based is The Brian Kendrick as it feels his heel persona, everyone else should be flipping their sh*t off but no fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck did they change it from The Bully Choke to The Captains Hook? Is Kendrick a fucking pirate now or something? I just don't get it, sounds like a finisher Pirate Paul Burchill would have had.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Three Men and a Little Lady lol.


I see your Three Men and a Little Lady and raise you "The Adventures of Pluto Nash".


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

I thought Micks promo was great. Yeah he usually talked Bout himself alot but he was doing so showing the horrors of the cell and nobody has been more bruised than he has. I am glad he fucking put some heat on this "feud".

My only complaint about his promos now that every time he actually cuts a promo, its always about the cell. Even when the situation has nothing to do with the cell. I dont know if it is him or vince but for god sakes talk about the other things he has done. The other horrors he went through. The man is a hardcore legend. Talk about other painful experiences. Vince just milks his HiaC match so much that I get sick of hearing it at times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens mentioning HBK/Taker HIAC.

:mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Owens promo is fucking atrocious. His delivery and pausing is so bad.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck did they change it from The Bully Choke to The Captains Hook? Is Kendrick a fucking pirate now or something? I just don't get it, sounds like a finisher Pirate Paul Burchill would have had.


WWE's anti bullying campaign fpalm


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

They need to bring back Kidman and his stupid wifebeater and have him rule the Cruiserweights again.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> #10 easily. I fucking watched some 1996-97 wrestling PPVs for free on the static channel, just the sound, with occasionally what looked like a person would slide through the signal.


Back when I was younger, I would literally be running outside to adjust the antenna, going back in to watch(name a wrestling show back then) for a couple of minutes and run right back out to fix it again. over and over. No cable and no Satellite around then.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeez, Braun looks like a legit beast in that prematch photo and Sami looks like a d*mn child with a fake beard.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

STROWMAN! Finally! #MRGA


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Godway said:


> Owens promo is fucking atrocious. His delivery and pausing is so bad.


Everybody sucks at scripted promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ellsworth beating AJ in any kind of way, let alone twice.

:lmao

Stop.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Loved Owens promo... 

And that pre-match photo of Strowman and Zayn! :HA


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh dear. You mean to tell me that Brock is actually gonna attack Strowman? This really is the only possible time he can come out so I mean..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk, Cena, Jericho, Edge and Batista are like the only 5 wrestlers that can cut promos naturally (with no awkward start and stops) in the last decade in WWE.

HHH-uh don't count-uh.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


> Lionel Richie wins!
> 
> :dance ALL NIGHT LONG :dance


Hello?? Was it a win he was looking for?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Strowman looks like a grizzly bear and Zayn looks like a child playing wrestler. Sad!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I DVRd through the first hour and a half and now I'm in a middle of a arm wrestling contest with the crowd chanting boring and this is stupid. Lmao fuck off raw, this is pathetic tv. Especially after the amazing episode of walking dead last night lmao.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Jericho, New Day, Cesaro and Sheamus so far are the only semi entertaining things that happened tonight.

Even Owens seems bored out of his mind.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> WWE's anti bullying campaign fpalm


Lol yet they have no problem with Cole and Graves bullying Saxton every week on commentary, putting him down and calling him a virgin and saying he lives with his mom. I hate Saxton and he deserves all the shit threw at him but if they're gonna allow that don't be so dumb as to be afraid to use the word Bully for a finisher.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Does he want a cookie for TRYING? The result was a horrible, unwatchable segment. I'm not gonna give him a trophy for participation.


Don't confuse that for blind admiration of Foley or anything, it was also 100% meant to be equal condemnation of the emotionless zombies that populate the rest of WWE's programming.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> I see your Three Men and a Little Lady and raise you "The Adventures of Pluto Nash".


Pmsl :lmao: ... I recognise your 'the adventures of pluto nash' and I raise you a double whammy of 'Pearl Harbour' and 'A.I. Artificial Intelligence'


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THIS is what I want from Kevin Owens!! 

- A great lengthy promo
- Acting like a heel
- Showing some bitter hatred for Seth Rollins
- Putting himself over
- Putting over how dangerous the Hell in a Cell match can be


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Braun needs to beat the sh*t out of Sami here getting him DQ'd but Sami keeps getting up and egging him on. Leading to a match at HIAC.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Everybody sucks at scripted promos.


He's been doing them a lot better than that for the last two years, I don't know what the fuck was wrong here but that was really bad, I couldn't believe a word he said even a little bit. Shouldn't have been so bad either, since I'm assuming it was taped. 

This ain't how you sell feuds.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

if they wanted strowman to be intimidating, just have him attack actual superstars until he's all that's left.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Pmsl :lmao: ... I recognise your 'the adventures of pluto nash' and I raise you a double whammy of 'Pearl Harbour' and 'A.I. Artificial Intelligence'


Shit I should have called....


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This is the worst show on television and it's not even close .


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't care what fanboys say. If Sami Zayn straight up beats Strowman, it'll kill Strowman's credibility.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Foley's idea of competition is apparently grabbing skinny dudes off the street and throwing them at him, i mean thats what we're supposed to think since he keeps yelling at Mick and all Mick does is send him skinny geeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit will end with some fuckery.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think the problem with most of these Indy signings (excluding Punk who was like a unicorn in the Indy scene when it comes to mic work) is that they base feuds on talent. Which gains no heat. It's like hipster wrestling.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's Guy Who's Happy to Be There #86 ! RATINGS THROUGH THE FUCKING ROOF!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Big Match Sami is born tonight!


Or squashed like a bug...


Can't work out which way they'll go with this..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Really wonder what Stroman's best on presses as a powerlifter were. Guy just engulfs Zayn size-for-size.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crush him Strowman.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Sami acting like he's standing up to the school bully "Because no one else will" lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck, I forgot about Brock Lesnar.

Shit, either way, Sami Zayn will be destroyed by one of these monsters


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KILL HIM!!!!*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Hello?? Was it a win he was looking for?


_He could see it in his script
He could see it on Kendrick's sour pedophile face
It's all he ever wanted
And his arms are open wide
'cause he knows how to dance
And you know that he's black
And I want to tell you so much
Rich Swann isn't a jobber_


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I honestly think on PPV with the right amount of time, Sami Zayn and Braun Strowman could have a fantastic match.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Psychology? In a wrestling match? WHAT?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Most interesting segment of the night by far. 

Strowman and Sami who would have thought? Lol.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Braun Strowman is a beast! He is going to be the next big main event monster heel in WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kick his ass Seabass.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

the anti bullying campaign...

Anyone recall "Big Bully Busick?". Managed by Harvey Whippleman? They looked like the two dogs from a Warner Bros. cartoon where one was "what are we gonna do today chester? Huh? Want to go kill a cat?Huh?" 

Busick wore a bowler, wore a red shirt and smoked a cigar on the way to the ring(just like the bulldog in that cartoon). His finisher was cool though, the "Stump Puller".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn gotta be in this TRASH segment for the next two months.:no:

Smackdown plz.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Triple Main Event what does that even means?


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

STROWMAAAAN


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was lame.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zayn is a jobber. His best moments in wrestling was when Kevin Steen beat his ass to a bloody mess and piledrived him through a ladder.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I liked that it was old school. That's how you book big men vs. small men.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Braun needs to beat the sh*t out of Sami here getting him DQ'd but Sami keeps getting up and egging him on. Leading to a match at HIAC.


Not a bad call! (Y)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

"TJ, i just wanted to ask ... why did you tape up to sit on commentary?"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Perkins wearing wrist tape? He didn't even have a match tonight, did he tape up just to sit at commentary?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great a CW Divas segment...meh


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


> _He could see it in his script
> He could see it on Kendrick's sour pedophile face
> It's all he ever wanted
> And his arms are open wide
> ...


You came up with all that in less than 10 minutes(time since previous post)

You've a gift for that, ya know?

And I did indeed Lol. Good one.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Brian Kendrick is a good actor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this segment for real?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crying? WWE 2016.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Cipher said:


> They need to bring back Kidman and his stupid wifebeater and have him rule the Cruiserweights again.


I'd watch Kidman botching shooting star presses on a loop anytime over this


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

They went straight from Strowman to TJ Perkins. That was pretty hilarious.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Not a bad call! (Y)


Pretty close ! :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What's up with these man babies posing as wrestlers? They don't make them like they use to. No wonder wrestling is going down the crapper, you can't take any of these guys seriously.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crying transitions to Brock fucking Lesnar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was that TJ/Kendrick segment? They truly are the new Divas.

From Braun to this to Lesnar...like...what?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Brock Lesnar is here to address Goldberg!" translation Brock is here to stand in the ring and jump around not saying a single word while Heyman responds to Goldberg. Why exactly does Brock come out to the ring again if he just has Heyman speak for him? Just stay home like a few weeks ago and send Heyman to the ring, i mean they aint much point of going out there and standing around.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"YOU'RE A GREAT WRESTLER! I'M A GREAT WRESTLER! I RESPECT YOU! LET'S SHAKE HANDS AND FIGHT!"

That is literally the WWE right now. Garbage, boring shit with nothing to invest in at all. The only real storyline is centred on a fucking corny-ass list.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no idea who those people were, or what I just witnessed, but it was absolutely ridiculous :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First, the women cry. Now, the men?

Man, WWE is lost.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Crying? WWE 2016.


Big Show return confirmed. Goodness remember when the authority forced Show to knock people out for the authority holding finances over Show's head since he was in hard financial times and Show cried every week yet some how, some way at the end of that mess he ended up OVER with the crowd?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

so one PPV the main event goes on first and the other has 3 main events.

This fucking company understands nothing any more.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do I have a good feeling that Sami might have come up with these ideas for his segments?

- Getting shoved by Strowman last week so the crowd will be sympathetic to him

- Getting slammed by the barricade to show how powerful Strowman is

- Climbing back into the ring so the crowd will cheer him for his fearlessness


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Is Brian Kendrick doing some kind of drug addict gimmick :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So is Perkins the heel? unnecessary tape aside, he just looked a man who took him under his wing crying telling him he needs to win for his livelihood and he told him to go fish.

and how terrible the segment was as well, lets put that aside. Raw is Beaches.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

seriously who the fuck books this shit?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Now men are crying?

It's too far gone at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't see the CW division lasting long with the way it is going.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Going to be a short triple threat match it seems.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

10:43 and only 90 pages in the thread :damn


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> You came up with all that in less than 10 minutes(time since previous post)
> 
> You've a gift for that, ya know?
> 
> And I did indeed Lol. Good one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar entrance with the "More than Pink" logo :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see Brock bounce back and forth in the ring and make more money just for that than I'll ever see!!! 
Sorry, I've been tired of it for years....because:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jojo is still cringe as a ring announcer.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This Brock appearance doesn't feel special.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:brock


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Time for the 5,000th slightly changed "nobody can stop Brock" Heyman monologue I imagine. You gotta do a heck of a job to get anyone to yawn at freaking Paul Heyman who is one of the best to ever get on the mic.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought Kendrick was trolling and pretending to cry so that he can attack T.J Perkins after letting his guard down, but he was ACTUALLY crying. They actually made him do this. Wow.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Is Brian Kendrick doing some kind of drug addict gimmick [emoji38]


Drug addict who grooms 13 year old boys who skip school and takes them to "wrestle"... which suggests that he did unspeakable, wrong things to TJ Perkins. At least that is what Michael Cole's commentary has suggested. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This Brock appearance doesn't feel special.


Yeah, hasn't felt that way in quite some time, tbh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Heyman comes out and does all the talking i'll be pissed, they advertised Brock Lesnar responds to Goldberg tonight, Heyman already came out and addressed Goldberg 2 weeks ago so its gonna look really dumb if he addressed him again while Lesnar stands there smirking.

I don't get it, Lesnar can sound like sucha cool bad ass when he shit talks people, that "i don't give a shit about your kids" line was fucking amazing. Yet WWE treat s him like a mute who has to have someone talk for him.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Brock's hometown, Goldberg sucks chants incoming.........


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Brock tells Goldberg's kid to "fuck off", I'll sleep happily.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman.

:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn it! Cole just said Lesnar is about to respond and Heyman proceeds to speak. Why the fuck do you come out Lesnar? What makes this week different than 2 weeks ago when Heyman came out by himself to address Goldberg? Why do you need to be here this week if you're just gonna stand there making faces? Just go back to UFC you fucking mute.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is gonna be a 5 minute triple threat.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

HA this is awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Suplex City chants instead of Goldberg chant. Not what WWE paid for. So Heyman tried to start one lol.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Brock's hometown, Goldberg sucks chants incoming.........


Told you Goldberg booed :ha


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Paul is so freaking talented when it comes to controlling crowds.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ChicagoFit said:


> Drug addict who grooms 13 year old boys who skip school and takes them to "wrestle"... which suggests that he did unspeakable, wrong things to TJ Perkins. At least that is what Michael Cole's commentary has suggested. Very uncomfortable.


Wait, seriously? They actually said this on commentary?

Well, I guess this explains why Perkins keeps trying to change Kendrick into becoming a better man in these backstage segments.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is gonna be a 5 minute triple threat.


I wouldn't be surprised if it's not even really a match, and just some brawl type of segment or something.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Lesnar's isn't going to have anything to say because Big motor mouth paulie dangerously won't shut the hell up.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

We are in Minnesota and while nice that was Brock's reaction? I remember the "Brock homecomming" which was a crazy loud reception that went on a really long time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, it's official..the WWE has indeed killed most of this audience in the first 3 hours of "WTF?" First Degree Brainslaughter...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm sorry but I don't give a fuck about Brock or Heyman anymore he was great on the mic but his promos all blend together anymore and brocks gimmick is about as exciting as watching paint dry


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Yawn


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahaha they love Brock better


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

they love Brock! they aint chanting goldberg in minny


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's not even really a match, and just some brawl type of segment or something.


Probably, which sucks because I was kind of looking forward to what should've been the main event of HIAC.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Goldberg booed :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Brock isn't going to be speaking tonight.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Man, this crowd is just fucking with them too much.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Brock fuggs up a "fan" tonight!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar looks kind of bored.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What did they expect in *Minnesota*? Trying to get a Goldberg chant going is kind of embarrassing.

The tiny Godlberg chants sound like they're just out of pity.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Heyman trying hard for a Goldberg chant. No sell. lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is there a point to this segment though?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Heyman wants the goldberg chant but it aint really happening.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Time for Heyman to turn this promo around.

Starting to get awkward here.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Unless Goldberg appears to spear Lesnar, this segment is the same exact shit we see every time.

edit: :ha

awful


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

They're really trying hard to grasp a story from midair with this feud.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Goldberg sucks chants?!?!?!!?

OMFG!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Goldberg ain't gettin' over in Gopher country.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So much fail half the arena Paul stfu you fat stooge


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg sucks chant. :lol Crowd isn't cooperating.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Goldberg sucks chants :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, I guess Brock isn't going to be speaking tonight.


Why speak when you have one of the greatest managers to do it for you


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Call an audible Paul you are a wizard on the stick turn the ship around.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They hype up Brock to address Goldberg all night, Cole even says right before they get in the ring "Brock is about to respond to Goldberg" and Heyman's first line "My client has authorized me to speak on his behalf" lol then why the fuck did Lesnar come then?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

THIS IS A DISASTER


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Goldberg sucks" chant...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well..umm..that was a waste of time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This is probably the worst Brock/Heyman segment in recent memory.

EDIT: THAT'S F*CKING IT ?!?!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock just made $600,000 for that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was such a Brock mark until he failed that MMA test. I'm the complete opposite now. And now I see he doesn't offer much anymore. He needs to lose already. 

It's the same ol same ol. Paul E talks for 10 minutes and Brock doesn't even beat people up. He just stands there and gets paid. It's stupid. 

Look at how this suddenly ended:lmao :lmao 

Fuck this guy.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and the point of that was????


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

HAHA GOLDBERG SUCKS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is trash. Just created a Goldberg sucks chant trying to get a Goldberg chant. Well you got one lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Go to Brock's hometown. Expect Goldberg chants. 

Retards. The people who run this company are retards, plain and fucking simple.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm getting PTSD flashbacks to WM 20 now.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

HAHAHAHAH, best crowd ever. Paul just gave up.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rofl that's it?


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

What was supposed to happen next in the promo was probably supposed to be related to a big Goldberg chant that didn't happen LOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

What the hell was that?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

CALLED IT :HA


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The most pointless segment ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it?

:lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The cut the promo early because they did not get the crowd reaction WWE was looking for , good luck build Lesnar/Goldberg in a smark era


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

A tug of war over Paul Heyman would have been better.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Brock realizes how dumb this is...


Edit: Was that for real?! That was honestly the worst Lesnar segment I've seen since his return. I started watching again for this? :lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Brock was paid handsomely to just stand there. What a man.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't care for Goldberg or his feud with Lesnar but I'm surprised some of the crowd were chanting "Goldberg Sucks" after the good reception he got last week. I'd thought he'd be exempt from smarky crowds.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This match is going to end up being a bigger clusterfuck than at WM20. :HA


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

This kevin and chris thing is kind of awkward. KO should be on his own hopefully the break up will be good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was so bad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I like Goldberg, but I hope the crowds shits on the match like last time. Just to fuck with WWE.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Wait, seriously? They actually said this on commentary?
> 
> Well, I guess this explains why Perkins keeps trying to change Kendrick into becoming a better man in these backstage segments.


Michael Cole on commentary has shared:
- Kendrick would pick up 13 year old TJ Perkins who skipped school and took him to go "wrestle" 

- Kendrick let an underage Perkins live with him 

- Tonight he revealed that Kendrick took an underage Perkins to Mexico to "wrestle"

It's beyond creepy and really makes me uncomfortable


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seth trying to wake the crowd up, I appreciate the effort Seth.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

lol this is just so bad..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow.



Cipher said:


> Brock was paid handsomely to just stand there. What a man.


This.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I really like Seth's new logo cause it makes me think of the old WCW logo.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The fact that they expected that to go exactly on script in Minnesota for Brock, the fact they had ZERO audible with Paul Heyman there, albeit this was predictable the technically false billing of "Brock Lesnar responding" and just cutting it short because they had ZERO audible for such an obvious foresight? 

As inconsequental as that was: that might be one of the worst segments, at least worst planned segments in several years. No joke.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the fuckery this segment will bring. Let's go home, I'm ready to go.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

How did that build the match in any way?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Eh? they couldn't put a local indie guy in the crowd continue to yell Goldberg at Lesnar and have him wreck him? really? anything? anything at all?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dead serious now. Not wasting another Monday Night. Smackdown is where I'll only watch this from now on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I bet they were supposed to walk out when the crowd chants Goldberg over Heyman talking.

Yet WWE forced the crowd to shit on Goldberg. lol


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Man is it just me or do Paul Heymans promos bore to death these days? Most geeks act like he's a God.

Have Brock talk ffs


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> The cut the promo early because they did not get the crowd reaction WWE was looking for , good luck build Lesnar/Goldberg in a smark era


It was Brock Lesnar's home town. What did they expect? Nobody is ever going to cheer against their home town guy, especially when it's somebody like Brock.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that segment was cut short due to time constraints, as their main event is starting at 10:55 PM :lol What a mess. 

But wow, goes to show you why they're so far into the toilet. They have millions of dollars tied up in a guy to stand there for a brief awkward promo. What sense did that make? Heyman is mad at the crowd for barely chanting Goldberg. Then they chanted Goldberg sucks LOUDLY to which Brock and Paul laughed and leave abruptly. That made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Don't care for Goldberg or his feud with Lesnar but I'm surprised some of the crowd were chanting "Goldberg Sucks" after the good reception he got last week. I'd thought he'd be exempt from smarky crowds.


They're in brocks home town how the fuck are you expecting a gooday reaction for goldberg


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Sooooooooooooooo what's Goldberg's son at home watching the crowd chanting Goldberg sucks thinking 


If I'm Goldberg I'm on the phone with my lawyer saying get me the hell out of this deal


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> The cut the promo early because they did not get the crowd reaction WWE was looking for , good luck build Lesnar/Goldberg in a smark era


Are they that stupid that they expected GOLDBERG chants in Brock's hometown?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Dead serious now. Not wasting another Monday Night. Smackdown is where I'll only watch this from now on.


See you next Monday when you're dying to discuss the HIAC fallout on Raw.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, a lot of fans in this forum apparently don't get why some fans were chanting "Goldberg sucks" so I guess I shouldn't expect WWE to get it.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

5 mins to go, so lets get on with the main ev.. oh, an ad break.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

They seriously thought that The Crowd would chant for GOLDBERG in Brock Lesnar territory? They didn't have a Plan B that could at least be Lesnar doing like a quick 30 second to a minute promo rah rah promo to pop the crowd and leave on an up-note? Just WTH hahahahaha.



KC Armstrong said:


> Well, a lot of fans in this forum apparently don't get why some fans were chanting "Goldberg sucks" so I guess I shouldn't expect WWE to get it.


It sure as hell isn't because Goldberg Sucks. Its a partisan crowd that came there for Lesnar, and expecting them to go halvsies or even 10% on chanting for Bill was always a pipe dream, and they should have been ready for that and weren't.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wanna listen to Vince Russo rant on his podcast about that segment


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brock breaks 'Taker's streak and, in a somewhat humorous twist, the streak of worthwhile Heyman / Lesnar segments has now been broken as well. And in Brock's home state no less.

:mase

Fuck this noise. I'm out, fellas.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

If they do this Goldberg/Brock match at Survivor Series then Toronto will have a field day with this match. It will be a true rematch from WM20. The participants and crowd and all. Might as well bring Austin into this thing too!

And that segment SUCKED ASS. Pains me to say that as a fan of Heyman.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

This triple threat's gonna be so great, they're giving it a full 6 minutes. :maury


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't wait for Lesnar/Goldberg! :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's bad because Heyman kept pushing for the Goldberg chant.

_Paul Heyman_ of all people completely failed to improvise and go with the flow. What is it with guys who are usually great promos tonight? Mick Foley fell flat and Heyman couldn't play it by ear at all. 

Fucking hell this show is absolute trash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It baffles me WWE pays Lesnar nearly a million dollars to walk out there and stand around, god damn if you're paying the motherfucker that much at least get your money's worth when he's there. Have him destroy some jobbers, have him talk shit on the mic and hype the match up, have him destroy the arena, just have him do ANYTHING. Must be nice making 600k for doing absolutely fucking nothing.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Decided to try watching Raw again for the first time in a few months. Tuned out in 20 minutes. Record time for me. Not even Brock could keep me watching this crap.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Dead serious now. Not wasting another Monday Night. Smackdown is where I'll only watch this from now on.


Me too. I'm going to wait to see HIAC and see if there is going to be any fallout i want to see, if not, it's bye bye Raw. (I'll watch the one from Glasgow though just to hear the crowd and see Noam make his debut as i'm sure he eventually will) but that aside nah nah nah.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> I'm pretty sure that segment was cut short due to time constraints, as their main event is starting at 10:55 PM :lol What a mess.
> 
> But wow, goes to show you why they're so far into the toilet. They have millions of dollars tied up in a guy to stand there for a brief awkward promo. What sense did that make? Heyman is mad at the crowd for barely chanting Goldberg. Then they chanted Goldberg sucks LOUDLY to which Brock and Paul laughed and leave abruptly. That made no sense whatsoever.


Lesnar is a waste of resources at this point, they should have him lose to someone already and start phasing him out. His 8 dates a year part time thing is hardly making any difference.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> It was Brock Lesnar's home town. What did they expect? Nobody is ever going to cheer against their home town guy, especially when it's somebody like Brock.


Just you wait until they get to Toronto , they have always been brutal to Goldberg and that was before he kicked Bret Hart's head off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The funny thing about that Brock segment is that nobody was chanting Goldberg when Paul was getting mad. They were chanting for Brock. He had to make them chant Goldberg for the purpose of the pre-scripted promo.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

So Goldberg returns again next week on Raw for... what exactly? To accept the challenge again?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Clique said:


> If they do this Goldberg/Brock match at Survivor Series then Toronto will have a field day with this match. It will be a true rematch from WM20. The participants and crowd and all. Might as well bring Austin into this thing too!
> 
> And that segment SUCKED ASS. Pains me to say that as a fan of Heyman.



Of course this segment sucked, but last week's response for Goldberg meant far more in terms of the actual match. I really don't know what they were going for tonight, but I guarantee, and y'all can quote me on this, the crowd will be hot for Goldberg vs. Lesnar in Toronto. Believe that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kayfabe, why can't WWE book 2 guys on the same show? Awkward they keep missing each other.

Night 1, Goldberg talks. Night 2, Brock responds. Night 3, Goldberg responds. Lame.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> I wanna listen to Vince Russo rant on his podcast about that segment


I'm sorry you hate your life that much. Things will get better.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho should get the win here.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Absolutely terrible time management for this week's Raw. 

Jesus Christ. :fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol they need to add Chris Jericho scarfs on WWE.shop.com


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is WWE's script just so great and perfect that it can never be broken? 

They're killing the art of pro wrestling and turning guys into robots, they send them out there to spew their shitty lines and it sucks ass. If it doesn't work out, just abandon the segment because fuck it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't see this "match" going over well.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kayfabe, why can't WWE book 2 guys on the same show? Awkward they keep missing each other.
> 
> Night 1, Goldberg talks. Night 2, Brock responds. Night 3, Goldberg responds. Lame.


Don't you know fans just want to see Brock stand there awkwardly and do nothing? That's where the money is.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Is Raw gonna be in Atlanta soon ? That's only fair to Goldberg to respond then, I wanna hear a Lesnar sucks chant


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Lesnar is a waste of resources at this point, they should have him lose to someone already and start phasing him out. His 8 dates a year part time thing is hardly making any difference.


I love him and think he's one of the very few awesome things about the WWE. But yeah, if THAT is all you're going to do with his limited appearances, then you might as well start jobbing him because he's of no use to you just standing there. It's their fault mostly, they have no idea how to properly utilize him.

Part of why Goldberg's promo was so good was because he directly called out Lesnar himself, and said he's going to kick his ass, and even commented on how Brock didn't have the balls to challenge him himself. So he responds to that by coming out and standing there.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> They're in brocks home town how the fuck are you expecting a gooday reaction for goldberg


I didn't know RAW was in Brock's home town but I don't see why it should matter. Goldberg is clearly the face in this feud and from the positive reaction Goldberg's reaction got last week online and in the arena, I thought this might be one feud the fans might be willing to play along with in terms of booing the heel/cheering the face, rather than doing whatever the fuck they want as per usual these days.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they just gonna keep individually coming out every week addressing the others comments from the previous week? Goldberg last week, Brock this week, Goldberg next week, let me guess Brock the week after that to respond? Lol this fucking feud.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Lol they need to *add Chris Jericho scarfs on WWE.shop.com*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

HOW does a programme that has filler after filler after filler manage to run over time every fucking week? i mean really?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Kayfabe, why can't WWE book 2 guys on the same show? Awkward they keep missing each other.
> 
> Night 1, Goldberg talks. Night 2, Brock responds. Night 3, Goldberg responds. Lame.


Eh, maybe next week. Glad for Bill's sake her wasn't here this week though.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I really gotta stop watching this shit, pure trash since the split


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This might be the worst time management Raw has ever had.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Amazing that a 3 hour show full of filler manages to run over every week.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This match has absolutely zero heat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These are the top stars of the current WWE? lol

When has Austin vs Rock, Cena vs Punk, on and on been this fucking boring, no heat, not a good flow and the crowd so quiet?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> HOW does a programme that has filler after filler after filler manage to run over time every fucking week? i mean really?


That is a question I ask every week. It's long enough as it fucking is and they go over another 10 minutes on top of it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Godway said:


> I love him and think he's one of the very few awesome things about the WWE. But yeah, if THAT is all you're going to do with his limited appearances, then you might as well start jobbing him because he's of no use to you just standing there. It's their fault mostly, they have no idea how to properly utilize him.
> 
> Part of why Goldberg's promo was so good was because he directly called out Lesnar himself, and said he's going to kick his ass, *and even commented on how Brock didn't have the balls to challenge him himself. So he responds to that by coming out and standing there*.


Exactly! Goldberg essentially calls him a scared bitch for getting Heyman to do his talking for him and Brock responds by coming out and yet again having Heyman respond. Its so fucking dumb, Lesnar is a really good shit talker, he can sound like such a bad ass, yet they have him stand there while Heyman cuts the exact same promo over and over again.

This match would have so much more hype behind it if they'd just let Lesnar cut a really bad ass promo. But no lets just have Heyman come out and cut the same promo over and over again saying Lesnar can't be beat and Lesnar's gonna hurt him blah blah blah.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This might be the worst time management Raw has ever had.


Imagine if they didn't have overrun :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Imagine if they didn't have overrun :lmao


It's incredible. That Brock segment just gave this show a strange vibe.


Starting your main event at 11 on the dot. :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is so boring...


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

You can tell Brock just doesn't give a shit. He literally looks bored to death and can't wait to get out of the ring.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Even the commentary sounds bored.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I see WWE have started airing ROH. I thought it would be Network exclusive.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

How amazing wouldit be if USA just cut them off exactly at 11:05


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> These are the top stars of the current WWE? lol
> 
> When has Austin vs Rock, Cena vs Punk, on and on been this fucking boring, no heat, not a good flow and the crowd so quiet?


The smarks wanted Owens and Rollins aka Tyler black and now they got them


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's incredible. *That Brock segment just gave this show a strange vibe.*
> 
> There's a 'Lets go Rollins' chant.
> 
> Starting your main event at 11 on the dot. :lol


It literally killed whatever was left of the crowd which wasn't much to start with.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Let's go Rollins" chants 

"Y2J" chants too


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd has no one to support 100%. I mean, the 2 heels are as over as the babyface. 2 of them have that 'Indy' support, and the other a legend.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

First Raw I've watched since I stopped watching 1/3 into the second post-brand-split episode.

I should have just got an early night.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

This is kind of frustrating to watch. There is very little development in this story, where is HHH? Where does Stephanie stand? This Jericho thing seems like a distraction.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kicking out of the codebreaker for no reason.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

"Stupid idiot" chants? lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

First Raw that i've seen since the split.

I shant be watching next week. Might catch the Goldberg segment, but that's it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

is this match ever gonna end?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> These are the top stars of the current WWE? lol
> 
> When has Austin vs Rock, Cena vs Punk, on and on been this fucking boring, no heat, not a good flow and the crowd so quiet?


It's sad because I'm a big fan of all 3 of these guys. That just goes to show you how bad the booking has been. There's zero reason to be invested in this match. 

You know at the end Jericho/Owens will accidentally hit each other and Rollins will get a rollup pin or some shit. So predictable.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone give a fuck about this main event? WWE's handling of Owens' reign and Rollins' face run has been abysmal, fucking _ABYSMAL. _


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this company


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Kicking out of the codebreaker for no reason.


FOR NO FRICKIN REASON !!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahaha he just pinned them both


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hahaha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHA!

Nice Rollins!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Rollins definitely losing on Sunday.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Lmao double pin.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Did Rollins just fucking win??? Lol wow XD


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha wow awesome finish


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

DammitC said:


> Lol they need to add Chris Jericho scarfs on WWE.shop.com


Cmon man, not that many people can afford $750 scarfs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at Rollins pinning them both.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

oh haha there we go


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

New levels of raw sucks have been reached.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

HE PINNNED THEM BOTH? no point watching the ppv now seth just beat the champion and another guy at the same time..


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I like Seth, but I legit think he's had some of the worst booking in wrestling history.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck! :lol

Dat botch.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I could not possibly care less about this whole feud. I could try, but I would not be successful.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly! Goldberg essentially calls him a scared bitch for getting Heyman to do his talking for him and Brock responds by coming out and yet again having Heyman respond. Its so fucking dumb, Lesnar is a really good shit talker, he can sound like such a bad ass, yet they have him stand there while Heyman cuts the exact same promo over and over again.
> 
> This match would have so much more hype behind it if they'd just let Lesnar cut a really bad ass promo. But no lets just have Heyman come out and cut the same promo over and over again saying Lesnar can't be beat and Lesnar's gonna hurt him blah blah blah.


Yeah, really needed Brock to get on the mic tonight to sell this as a real fight, personal battle, etc.. They dogged it big time and made his segment feel like it was nothing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins pinning both was a nice finish...:lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

doesn't the champ have any pull anymore? why would KO allow that to happen?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WOW :aries2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Go Home show is so accurate now.

Go Home WWE, you're drunk.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Real talk... without Jericho as part of this feud, it's painfully hard to give a shit about Rollins/Owens right now. 

Pains me to say, as I'm a fan of both guys too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These overruns are waaaaaaay too long these days.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Going from Goldberg returning and that big pop last week to this... Is really saying something.. I mean this is the main event mind you.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor security guy.

BRAWL!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Believe it or not, I think that was a brilliant finish.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

i like this ending


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I like this Rollins/Owens brawl with security guards :mark:


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

why say "IM the man" if you just lost a handicap match lollll


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

What the fuck have they done to Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OUCH!

EDITl Fugg KO and his careless ass trying to injury Rollins lowkey! Tryna make him the next HBK as far as injuries go! Fugg that shiet!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!

Rollins DEAD.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"So much bad blood between these 2!" :cole

When that happen?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yes we know cole, theres no need to shout you cunt


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It is now 11:15. Why is this still on?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

"That has cost superstars weeks of their career!" :cole 

Oh no not weeks! :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Rollins just got owned and he's not winning the title this Sunday.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Now that is the viciousness I want to see from KO. The brawl was good way to add some heat to their feud. Too bad the crowd is dead.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"That has caused superstars weeks of their career!" Cole, you fucking idiot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I imagine there have been longer but the Longest overun I recall off head was that ECW deal with the Dudley Boyz, IIRC Dreamer and company before one of the One Night Stand PPVS. IIRC that was 20 minutes later. We are at 15.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> doesn't the champ have any pull anymore? why would KO allow that to happen?


Is the 50:50 bullshit. Rollins gets the win and Owens and Jericho kick his ass and immediately gets their heat back.

Nobody gets over.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

RIP Rollins Ribs..


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

that was a sick powerbomb damn


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, what's the point of this power bomb against the side of the ring besides injuring someone. Stupid ass WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Keep placeholding that title for Jericho, Kevin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match sucked, but brawl after match was good.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rollins isn't that sympathetic, WWE. Nobody cares.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Chris Jericho for making this feud somewhat entertaining.

Please win the Universal Title soon.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That powerbomb was vicious.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> doesn't the champ have any pull anymore? why would KO allow that to happen?


I'm not one to usually try and talk about psychology but it made a lot of sense to me. Jericho and KO are full themselves, and got too far ahead thinking they had the match at hand. Rollins used it to surprise both of them with a pinning situation out of no where and got the count before they even realized what was going on.

The arrogance of JeriKO cost them.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice brawl there. I know people hate 50/50 booking, but it was necessary for Owens to assert a bit of dominance here. He's winning on sunday, but it sure as hell won't be clean.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Clique said:


> If they do this Goldberg/Brock match at Survivor Series then Toronto will have a field day with this match. It will be a true rematch from WM20. The participants and crowd and all. Might as well bring Austin into this thing too!
> 
> And that segment SUCKED ASS. Pains me to say that as a fan of Heyman.


If the smarks in toronto start acting up i can see goldberg getting upset because he want this to go down well because of his son watching


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

YES MAGGLE

THEY "DISDAIN" EACH OTHER

Nothing gets people excited like two wrestlers who "disdain" each other


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Finally! That's the last Raw i'm watching for more than five minutes the rest of the year.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Believe it or not, I think that was a brilliant finish.



Yea, I agree. 

At least Owens still looks strong. Look at him right now! He just destroyed and layed out Seth Rollins. That finish just made Seth look like he got lucky on Jeri-KO, instead of just decimating the both of them


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I have hard times trying to take Owens fatass seriously.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole tried so hard to sell bad blood between the 2 guys in the last 2 minutes. No heat.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It is now 11:15. Why is this still on?


And why was I still watching?


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

oh it's over?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Crowd has no one to support 100%. I mean, the 2 heels are as over as the babyface. 2 of them have that 'Indy' support, and the other a legend.


Man lemme tell you, you're right on the money with this one. They're ass backwards with the booking. They push the guys who fans want to cheer as heels (Owens, Jericho) and the guys the fans want to boo as faces (Cena, Roman); whoever is responsible for this shit has to be the worst booker in wrestling's history. Forget slapping the title on Arquette, forget all those 'on a pole' matches, forget those wacky characters from the New Generation era of WWF. This is the worst wrestling has ever been and there's no salvaging it. There's nothing redeeming it...back in the day you could still look forward to whatever Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker etc were doing, you haven't got that now. There's nothing to look forward to because the "bookers" (using that term loosely here) frankly have no idea what they're doing. They're so linear with this shit and it's just terrible. When even Paul Heyman is cutting dull uninspiring promos where he has to almost literally squeeze chants out of the crowd, you know you're in dark waters. Fuck this overscripted lazy bullshit. God help the wrestling business as a whole if a Ted Turner tpye doesn't come along and drum up some competition soon.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

My how times have changed. I recall when a brawl before a HIAC PPV was heated with rage as you felt like the opponents wanted to murder the other man. We also had JR selling the PPV screaming, YOU CAN'T MISS THIS WAR!!!! IT'S GONNA BE A BLOODBATH ON SUNDAY!!! I miss those days when HIAC was special.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

So how long is this Jericho/Owens thing going to last? And how long before Owens loses that title...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's A problem I have with WWE.

How come a guy gets vicious in a beatdown, but looks like a snarky, joke cracking chump in a match?

Why couldn't Owens do what he did to Seth in the fucking match? It's like they turn on superpowers all of a sudden.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Clique said:


> My how times have changed. I recall when a brawl before a HIAC PPV was heated with rage as you felt like the opponents wanted to murder the other man. We also had JR selling the PPV screaming it's gonna be a blood bath on sunday!!! I miss those does when HIAC was special.


MAGGLE doesn't get you pumped for HIAC?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> If the smarks in toronto start acting up i can see goldberg getting upset because he want this to go down well because of his son watching


Again, I say it's not gonna be a WM 20 repeat, no way. IF I'm wrong, these fans are absolutely retarded. Goldberg vs Lesnar is gonna be the only big match on that Survivor Series card. Paying money to see a show just to shit on the only match worth paying for in the first place? Yeah, that makes sense. #StupidIdiots


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> If the smarks in toronto start acting up i can see goldberg getting upset because he want this to go down well because of his son watching


Imagine this... Goldberg goes against the script and refuses to go up for the F5 , walks out of the match only for HHH to try and block him and yells at Goldberg GET YOUR ASS BACK IN THE RING !, Goldberg says f**k you and walks out


It's 2000 New Blood Rising all over again


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> MAGGLE doesn't get you pumped for HIAC?


If I miss any of those matches it wouldn't matter because it's all inconsequential. What terrible build and sell of the most ominous structure in the company.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Man lemme tell you, you're right on the money with this one. They're ass backwards with the booking. They push the guys who fans want to cheer as heels (Owens, Jericho) and the guys the fans want to boo as faces (Cena, Roman); whoever is responsible for this shit has to be the worst booker in wrestling's history. Forget slapping the title on Arquette, forget all those 'on a pole' matches, forget those wacky characters from the New Generation era of WWF. This is the worst wrestling has ever been and there's no salvaging it. There's nothing redeeming it...back in the day you could still look forward to whatever Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker etc were doing, you haven't got that now. There's nothing to look forward to because the "bookers" (using that term loosely here) frankly have no idea what they're doing. They're so linear with this shit and it's just terrible. When even Paul Heyman is cutting dull uninspiring promos where he has to almost literally squeeze chants out of the crowd, you know you're in dark waters. Fuck this overscripted lazy bullshit. God help the wrestling business as a whole if a Ted Turner tpye doesn't come along and drum up some competition soon.


Case in point, if Bret Hart and Steve Austin was in their prime today, no way would they do the double turn. No way they turn the guy who gives kids sunglasses heel for a bald bad ass motherfucker that grown men cheer for.

How easy was it to turn Cena for Punk, or Roman for Bryan/Dean/Seth/anybody.

Plus when Cena/Roman turn, they can be a dominate heel, which we want to see. Babyfaces chase. Heels dominate.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Here's A problem I have with WWE.
> 
> How come a guy gets vicious in a beatdown, but looks like a snarky, joke cracking chump in a match?
> 
> Why couldn't Owens do what he did to Seth in the fucking match? It's like they turn on superpowers all of a sudden.


Made a thread on this a few weeks ago, particularly on Owens. Why can't they book him like a badass all the time?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm beginning to become a big fan of Braun Strowman, hopefully he's gotten better in the ring because he has a huge amount of potential.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> Made a thread on this a few weeks ago, particularly on Owens. Why can't they book him like a badass all the time?


They don't understand wrestling 101 anymore. Heels should look dominate, so the people we cheer for, when they finally overcome, they get huge pops.

Problems are:

The people they made Heels are the fan favs.

Heels are the underdogs.

The people they made Faces are hated.

Faces never lose.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Clique said:


> My how times have changed. I recall when a brawl before a HIAC PPV was heated with rage as you felt like the opponents wanted to murder the other man. We also had JR selling the PPV screaming, *YOU CAN'T MISS THIS WAR!!!! IT'S GONNA BE A BLOODBATH ON SUNDAY!!! *I miss those days when HIAC was special.


Then







Now






#WWELogic


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

The One Man Gang said:


> Made a thread on this a few weeks ago, particularly on Owens. Why can't they book him like a badass all the time?


BECAUSE HE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING TEDDIE BEAR?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Opening segment with Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Stephanie McMahon/Seth Rollins

- Chris Jericho searching for his List throughout the night (4 backstage skits)

- Enzo/Cass/the Club segment

- New Day vs Cesaro/Sheamus

- Curtis Axels's in-ring promo

- Mick Foley/Charlotte/Sasha Banks segment

- Kevin Owens backstage promo

- Braun Strowman/Sami Zayn segment + fight

- Post-match brawl with Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Opening segment with Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Stephanie McMahon/Seth Rollins
> 
> ...



The Goldberg sucks chants were the highlight for me, in a perverse car crash kinda way


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

golderber sucks chants


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That was probably the worst Lesnar segment ever. Heyman deferring to fairly quiet, muffled chants of "Goldberg Sucks" and "Suplex City". Wtf?

Nice beat down by Owens post main event. Wish this was how they portrayed him all along. Jericho is hilarious but having him teamed with KO just makes the champ seem like a comedy character. They need to split them ASAP. Jericho can still GOAT it up solo. Or find a new best friend...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Case in point, if Bret Hart and Steve Austin was in their prime today, no way would they do the double turn. No way they turn the guy who gives kids sunglasses heel for a bald bad ass motherfucker that grown men cheer for.
> 
> How easy was it to turn Cena for Punk, or Roman for Bryan/Dean/Seth/anybody.
> 
> Plus when Cena/Roman turn, they can be a dominate heel, which we want to see. Babyfaces chase. Heels dominate.


Exactly, and you're right again. It's booking 101. You can't buy someone like Cena or Roman as an underdog and that's what they're constantly pushed as. You just can't have physically imposing heavily protected talents pushed as underdogs, the crowd just isn't going to buy it! Even guys like Hogan and Austin were made to look vulnerable regularly, that's why crowds got behind them. 
The modern WWE bookers have no clue how to make heels and faces work. You have 2 guys in Owens and Jericho who are physical underdogs; they don't _look_ imposing. Then you've got the problem WWE has where they can't make heels do anything but act afraid, run away, etc. They turn the heels into the underdogs and the crowd is going to want to cheer for the underdog 9/10 times. 
You can't build credible heels this way and without credible heels, you can't build good babyfaces, and without good babyfaces, you have nobody for the crowd to cheer, and when the crowd has nobody to cheer, you won't sell tickets.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

WWE is absolutely retarded. They tried to get A Goldberg chant and in Brock's home town. Who thought that shit was good idea? They deserve the result they got, as it should have been expected from anyone that had A brain.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I enjoyed Sheamus, Charlotte and KO the most tonight!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

OMGGGGG WHY THE FUCK HAVE THESE IDIOTS NOT BOOKED OWENS LIKE THIS FROM THE START OF HIS TITLE RUN? 

Reminded me of his NXT days and reminded me of just how fucking badass monster heel he can be.

Funny everyone's all on the Jericho bandwagon at the moment, but in all honesty, pairing Owens up with Jericho during his title reign has done it more bad than good, as entertaining as they are together, Jericho segments are always based on comedy. That's not what's needed for Owens, especially when he has a fucking HIAC match to hype up. I want serious Owens. The second Jericho removed himself from the picture after the match, that's exactly what we got, and it was awesome.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Demolition119 said:


> WWE is absolutely retarded. They tried to get A Goldberg chant and in Brock's home town. Who thought that shit was good idea? They deserve the result they got, as it should have been expected from anyone that had A brain.


Bet WWE was pissed backstage at the crowd. But it was WWE's fault they chanted the Goldberg sucks chant.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bet WWE was pissed backstage at the crowd. But it was WWE's fault they chanted the Goldberg sucks chant.


It is like poking a bee hive, and not expecting to get stung.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

The Power that Be said:


> Imagine this... Goldberg goes against the script and refuses to go up for the F5 , walks out of the match only for HHH to try and block him and yells at Goldberg GET YOUR ASS BACK IN THE RING !, Goldberg says f**k you and walks out
> 
> 
> It's 2000 New Blood Rising all over again


"If, in fact, the F5 was part of this design, what are they gonna do now? Improvise?"


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Just finished this shit show. Feels like 3 hours of low-mid-card jobber city.


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

I expected as much from the Lesnar promo. WWE does the feuds the same way and ignore the circumstances that can harm the build up. Heyman did his worst promo I can remember and it wasn't even the worst part. Bayley got destroyed for a second week straight and in arm wrestling! Nobody gives a fuck about the cruiserweights anymore! In 2016 RAW is Jericho. He was the only part I liked from this week's shit show.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Eat.
Sleep.
Skip RAW.
Repeat.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

skarvika said:


> Exactly, and you're right again. It's booking 101. You can't buy someone like Cena or Roman as an underdog and that's what they're constantly pushed as. You just can't have physically imposing heavily protected talents pushed as underdogs, the crowd just isn't going to buy it! Even guys like Hogan and Austin were made to look vulnerable regularly, that's why crowds got behind them.
> The modern WWE bookers have no clue how to make heels and faces work. You have 2 guys in Owens and Jericho who are physical underdogs; they don't _look_ imposing. *Then you've got the problem WWE has where they can't make heels do anything but act afraid, run away, etc. *They turn the heels into the underdogs and the crowd is going to want to cheer for the underdog 9/10 times.
> You can't build credible heels this way and without credible heels, you can't build good babyfaces, and without good babyfaces, you have nobody for the crowd to cheer, and when the crowd has nobody to cheer, you won't sell tickets.


Thank You. I LOVED LOVED the backstage skit with Alexa Bliss, when Lita asked her whether she´d be happy about a triple threat for the title, since Naomi beat her and Alex said: _No I have a contractually guaranteed singles match._ 

Smart, but also a bit coward-ish. Then in the next sentence she said: _Then, when I am champion, Naomi can come and I beat her ass, too._ 

That´s swag. 5´4 girl showing the boys how to show some balls. :grin2:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This was a really good segment in my opinion. It was so uncomfortable to watch and depressing.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Such a chore to sit through RAW for 3 hours. Some segments I just want to hurry up and get over with and some where my mind is wondering off wanting to do other things. First, some stuff that I enjoyed were the opening segment, Jericho's search for his list, Enzo and Cass's mic-less intro, New Day's promo and lost to Sheamus and Cesaro. After that, the whole 2nd hour was brutal filled with fillers and matches between guys who have been treated as jobbers for a while. 

The third hour tried to get things going strong again and I liked the Charlotte/Sasha banks with Mick Foley showing a lot of emotion to make the Hell in a Cell Match look deadly. I still don't care about the Cruiserweights because I don't know anyone else besides Kendrick and Perkins (lol Kendrick Perkins). Braun Stroman/Zayn is getting somewhere though. Paul Heyman perhaps had one of his worst promos in recent times. Wasted appearance by Lesnar. Yawn. Crowd was dead for the main event even when Rollins won.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Another week with Chris Jeriold maineveneting, the fact that this old fogey is in the main events in fucking 2016 makes me sick. He has a goof character and he lost to guys like Fandango and Zack Ryder, so his credibility is dead forever, he can't be taken seriously anymore. He makes Owens look bad because he's a comedy character , so it's hard to take Owens seriously when he's doing comedy and childish segments with this old bastard. If Owens hadn't been paired with Jericho, things would have been better for Owens. Just look how the things changed when Jericho went out and let Owens and Rollins fight, Owens looked better without that old clown next to him.


Plus he gets tired after 5 minutes and he slows down the matches, he's like a parent playing with their kids. When the match is above 6 minutes he looks like Ric Flair


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there any chance to keep you quiet? Each week you moan and cry about JeriGOAT. This thing really gets annoying.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I know Lesnar is the heel (well, you know), but for Heyman to try and construct a heel promo in Brock's home town wasn't the best thing to do, complete damp squib of a segment. FFS, Goldberg accused him of having no balls last week, you'd think they'd let him say something in retaliation this week.

The Goldberg sucks chants in a pro Lesnar crowd were half expected TBH and was stupidly instigated by Heyman. I get they are trying to portray Lesnar as the heel and wanted a big chant and cheer for the face in this, Goldberg, but not in Minnesota.

Either way, it was a piss poor follow up to last week. Heyman is brilliant, but he/they need to do more than this. This is the norm now thought TBH.

We'll see next week what reaction Goldberg gets and judge it from there TBH. He'll be fine tho.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't they do anything new with Lesnar?.. Its getting really old now. Heyman with the same old "conquer" promo with Lesnar just looking at the camera with a bored look and a squash where Lesnar toys with his opponents. 

It needs to be different this time because its actually a big name powerhouse coming back for one last match. Yet they are still repeating the same old tired cycle. 

Heyman's promo was really bad this week. Even he looks like he doesnt give a shit anymore.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

For the first time in god knows how long I'm gonna praise Raw, the booking of Kevin Owens at the end of the show was classic KO, we need to see it more often.

As for the rest of the show, yet again it was a disgrace to Wrestling.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Last night, we had Chris Jericlown crying for a stupid childish list that means nothing the entire show, we had Stephanie acting like a secondary school teacher telling Rollins to give him back the list, then we had people in this site (I suppose they're adults) marking out for a childish list and finding it entertaining, saying things like "Oh who is that idiot who stole the list" , "I can't believe it, someone stole the list", "What a tragedy, the list is gone" and acting like a 3 years old kid watching a show for kids.

No wonder why people don't take wrestling seriously and mock its fans.:lmao

If an MMA fan watched Raw last night, he would have been embarrassed as hell.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE take away pro Curtis Axel signs in his fucking HOMETOWN....i swear you can't even make this shit up :ha


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That ending was the Owens we should have had since day one of his championship.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Last night, we had Chris Jericlown crying for a stupid childish list that means nothing the entire show, we had Stephanie acting like a secondary school teacher telling Rollins to give him back the list, then we had people in this site (I suppose they're adults) marking out for a childish list and finding it entertaining, saying things like "Oh who is that idiot who stole the list" , "I can't believe it, someone stole the list", "What a tragedy, the list is gone" and acting like a 3 years old kid watching a show for kids.
> 
> No wonder why people don't take wrestling seriously and mock its fans.:lmao
> 
> If an MMA fan watched Raw last night, he would have been embarrassed as hell.


Bro, you mark for an old man walking around wearing a mask with a wig attached. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## AllAboutEMMA (Sep 26, 2016)

That Foley speech should have happened 2 weeks ago when Sasha suggested that match imo and felt wrong at this time. He kinda destroyed the good start Charlote gave the segment for me.


----------



## M.R.K (Jun 29, 2016)

I know this is a slightly lengthy read. Please excuse. This is my *segment by segment review of RAW*.

*Opening Segment :* Jericho really got my attention with all his antics and how serious he was being. This level of acting and convincing is what a lot of current superstars are lacking. BUUT, this whole segment where 4 grown up adults are arguing about where a silly list is and who stole it and two of them worrying about being mentioned in the list was kinda cringeworthy. And remember that one of them is the World Champion of the brand and the other is the Commissioner of the brand and are supposed to be two personas we have to take seriously. It's kinda surreal to see the main event picture of the flagship show is about three main eventers arguing about a list. It reminded of my school days when we used to fight over some pokemon trading cards. It's hard to imagine two of them are going to face each other for the 'most prestigious title' on the brand and that too, inside the freaking Cell!

Rollins mentioning that he would kick Owen's teeth deep into his throat and the body parts that he is going to damage are made to the new list were the only relevant and genuine stuff I have seen. Apart from that, Rollins bashing on Owens was almost felt to be filled with hypocrisy. It's very hard to root for ROllins' character when he says Owens is sucking up to Triple H and Stephanie, when he was doing the same thing over an year or so. IF Rollins mentioned that he won't say anything about Owen's morality and way of doing things and he admit that he was being the same a while back, and all that matters is ROllins kicking Owen's as*, then it could have been more badass.

Backstage segment after that also cements Rollins as a jealous guy who got dumped by the authority and made him look like a tweener or rather secondary villain, to Owen's primary one, instead of being a babyface.

*Enzo vs Anderson :* Enzo and Cass getting their mics cut off and them following the whole routine without the mics was IMPRESSIVE. It shown how over they were and it could have been a hit or miss moment. Glad to see Gallows and Anderson to get rid off their 'funny' side and stick with their intense side. Also, nice to see that Enzo had to cheat to defeat Anderson as Enzo pinning Anderson cleanly would have made Anderson look like a dork.

*Rusev's promo* on HIAC was intense. He looked badass and intense and can be looked upon as someone who is going to set his sh*t done. But there was a weird feeling that at parts, he sounded a bit babyface like. That's not his problem though and instead, it's the problem of the general RAW booking, where faces are mostly arrogant jerks and heels are sympathetic. Another thought is that, this promo made me feel like THIS match should have been the main event feud for the World title. There was emotion and the seriousness and it indeed looked like a promo that suits a match like Hell In A Cell. This was in stark contrast to the opening segment and the funny thing is that both these matches are going to happen inside the Cell and the irony is that the sillier and the weaker storyline is for the biggest title and this one is for the secondary title. It's all upside down.

*Pre match promo from New Day* about SHEAMUS "SHAME US" was slightly repetitive from last week but was kinda passably funny. Maybe the writers have thought that New Day should not tease Cesaro (Afterall, good kids are not supposed to tease other good kids, right?!) and instead just focus on the 'bully'. BUUT, it turned out to look like Cesaro is an afterthought in the whole feud and Sheamus is the only relevant one. Lol. Instead, New Day could have kept their edge and taunted at Cesaro as well, which would have been much, much cooler.

The match was pretty good, but then again, I still question the idea of booking the same PPV match, 6 days before, on TV. If booked rightly, Cesaro and Sheamus can be the next big thing in Tag Team Division. New Day have got a very deserving long title reign and I guess it is high time that it comes to a halt at the hands of Cesaro and Sheamus. 

*Goldberg Lesnar promo video* looked silly, because of the awful addition of the WWE 2k17 cuts. It takes away from the emotional aspect of the storyline badly.

*Jericho searching for the list* and the interaction with Shining Stars, Titus and Jinder was a nice touch. I always liked random backstage interactions between superstars.

*Bayley - Brooke arm wrestling match*, lol, that was stupid and boring. Yeah, you heard that. Not from me, but from the crowd themselves.

So, *ANOTHER segment with Jericho and Steph*. So, this is supposed to be the 'Steph's emasculation of the week' segment. But then again, this is getting a little bit ridiculous with Jericho frantically searching for the list. 

Wow. *That Axel promo was surprising*. Eventhough it was pretty short, he has come a pretty long way from his NXT days (his infamous Genesis of McGillicutty promo), which is appreciable. From being a jobber for eternity, he just pulled that from nowhere and got the crowd on his palm (although it was his hometown). I hope this run of intense and passionate Axel continues to grow and we have not seen the last of this Axel Bo feud. Btw, what's this 'Skol' thing? I didn't get that reference.

*Jericho Strowman segment* was also hilarious. 

*Reign's* side of things promo also served the purpose. Put over the match and put over the US title in a good manner. 

So, NOW, we are having a tag match between *Golden Truth and Shining Stars*. Okay, we had the 6 man tag match with these guys along with Henry and Titus and now this week, they are giving the poor man's version of that one with excluding Titus and Henry. AND, after the last match, I dont remember seeing any segment to progress their storyline. So, it's basically, 'we fought last week, let's fight again just for the sake of it'. I seriously thought this storyline of Shining Stars selling fake watches was a one night angle. But how wrong I was. And I don't even know why Henry is tagging along with Golden Truth and similarly, Titus tagging with Shining Stars.Why? Just why?? Atleast, Goldust and R Truth can still go in the ring, which lead to a not bad match.

*Charlotte - Sasha Banks Contract Signing :* I always wonder what's the logic of contract signing for matches, which are officially announced and promoted. And placing a contract signing, especially on the go home show is stupider because logically, we all know they are going to sign the contract and there is no possibility of their match going to get cancelled 6 days prior to the event, lol. But then again, knowing WWE, I am expecting too much from them. I know this would be a segment just to further raise the heat, but calling it a 'Face Off' between the two ladies would have given it more genuinity. Such subtle things could improve the product.

And god, *THAT's the FOLEY I miss!* His promo was just amazing. Ever since he became the GM of RAW, it always felt like he is just a shell of his former self. In that promo, I guess he actually added that part too to put over the Cell and the lasting effects the structure gave him. The promo was saddening in a way because we are sure not to witness the likes of the HIAC matches Foley was a part of, in the past. Comparing those to the HIAC matches of these days itself is a travesty. Foley just made me remeber how great the Cell matches were once. Now, they are spamming off HIAC matches twice or thrice annually as a part of the event, and that too, a severely watered down version of the original concept.

This promo will be a historic one as it is the contract signing of the first ever Women's HIAC match. But this promo could have been much more effective, IF it took place on the RAW, following the week where the match was announced. And they could have got a lot more time to build on the platform, Foley gave them.

Despite all that, it was a *great segment from Foley*.

*Emmalina vignett*e - I don't understand why they are giving an overhaul for Emma, when she already had a fresh gimmick. Now, it looks like Eva Marie v2. Well, let's see how it goes.

*Rich Swann - Brian Kendrick* - First thing, I can't buy Kendrick as someone who should be hated on. They are promoting him as a 37 year old guy, who is on the last leg of his career. Are you serious?? He's 37 and not freaking 60! Hell, even the WWE World Champion AJ Styles is 39! And only by pushing this, atleast for me, it's creating only a sympathy for the guy and someone to root for and NOT the other way around! Also, Kendrick says he got kicked out of WWE in 2009 and now he has learned his lessons and came back. Does any of this sounds like a HEEL? Not for me, atleast. 
And, Rich Swann. So, who's he? He says he's going to party all night long. And we see him compete in a match and leave. Again, the same routine next week. So, what exactly is his gimmick? Is he the Xavier Wood from the Planet Funk days? I just don't understand.
Aaand, Kendrick lost to Rich Swann. Great. So much for the momentum for the Cruiserweight Championship match on Sunday. And, no interaction between Perkins and Kendrick on the go home show. God knows what this is heading to. 

*Backstage interview with Kevin Owens* : Usually, Owen's promos are genuine and interesting, but this one seemed a little off. And, the consistency was totally knocked away. Till the last week, Owens was whining and complaining about Foley for him putting Owens in the Cell match and eventually, trying to end Owens'career. But it all took a total U-turn and now, Owens is excited about the Cell and mentions he was waiting for this moment for the last 20 years. Ofcourse, I prefer this Owens than the complaining one, but they should have booked him like this since the beginning of this build.

*Sami Zayn - Braun Strowman :* I was wondering how they are going to book this one and gladly, they haven't ruined it. The 'match', protected both of them and is a good initialiser to the feud. I am very happy with what they are doing with Strowman now. He is one of the legit powerhouses they have and he got of a ton of potential to make it big in the future.

So, thankfully, we had a segment between TJ and Kendrick. After seeing that, who can actually hate Kendrick? He kinda reminds of how Slater was booked before his Tag title reign. This segment just created more sympathy for Kendrick and TJ is, just there. I don't know how people could root for TJ after all that. 

*Lesnar-Heyman segment *:O.M.G. It was a devastating fail, lmao! And what were they even trying to do? It was Brock's hometown and they wanted the crowd to unanimously chant for GOLDBERG?? Poor Heyman tried miserably again and again to evoke some Goldberg chants and ended up with "GOLDBERG SUCKS" chants. See, if they had this plan, they could have atleast tried this in another city and NOT in Lesnar's hometown. I seriously don't understand why they are making it difficult for themselves. Such a big, big letdown of a segment. 

So, I guess we just had the *5th segment with Jericho* and his list. They are showing their habit of milking something cool, to death and killing off the interest.

*RAW Halloween* for next week. Meh. Silliness will be 3x then. But hey, Goldberg is coming! Thank god.

*Triple Threat Main Event *- The match went logical, with how Jericho and Owens teamed up to assault Rollins, but the finish slightly killed off Owen's momentum. But the post match fight was great and THIS is how a segment in a go home show should be booked. Owens and Rollins reached their boiling point and Owens capping off the assault with a powerbomb on the apron was unexpected and awesome!


*End Note* : Totally, it was an average episode of RAW. I am seriously disappointed with the writers that they are lacking a lot of clues when it comes to booking many of the superstars and segments. The episode as a standalone one, is kinda okay. But this was the go home show and a lot of segments failed to create the interest and intensity for the PPV on Sunday. I hope they deliver on Sunday. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The first hour was doable, but the last 2 hours were the equivalent of laying your head on a table and having your friend smash it with a hammer. Just awful. Pretty much all of the feuds stayed stagnant from the previous week in their build. Only thing that helped build a feud in the last hour or 2 was the brawl after the main event. KO finally beating the shit out of Rollins in what was a good brawl following the match. That's all they had to do. At least they got it right, better late, than never. But other than that, the last 2 hours were absolutely brutal. The time management was at a possibly all time worst, as well. Starting your main even at exactly 11PM EST was a joke. 3 hours is more than enough. We don't need a 15 minute overrun, especially when there is a PPV in 6 days. Too. Much. Programming. these days. Just too much.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The first hour was doable, but the last 2 hours were the equivalent of laying your head on a table and having your friend smash it with a hammer. Just awful. Pretty much all of the feuds stayed stagnant from the previous week in their build. Only thing that helped build a feud in the last hour or 2 was the brawl after the main event. KO finally beating the shit out of Rollins in what was a good brawl following the match. That's all they had to do. At least they got it right, better late, than never. But other than that, the last 2 hours were absolutely brutal. The time management was at a possibly all time worst, as well. Starting your main even at exactly 11PM EST was a joke. 3 hours is more than enough. We don't need a 15 minute overrun, especially when there is a PPV in 6 days. Too. Much. Programming. these days. Just too much.


This was basically my takeaway as well. Those last 2 hours were fucking brutal, aside from that final brawl which should have been going on all along over these past few weeks. I don't have any desire to relive this shitshow, so fuck a review. I can usually find stuff to like in every show, no matter how bad, but Raw is pushing the limit with this one. I think the best thing about it was honestly Enzo/Cass getting the crowd to do their promo for them. :shrug


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I was disappointed for being there live at the show.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watched a Raw for the first time in half a year.
This shit feels like a three hour episode of WCW Saturday Night, ca. 1994-1995.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Watched a Raw for the first time in half a year.
> This shit feels like a three hour episode of WCW Saturday Night, ca. 1994-1995.


1995 WCW wasn't that bad, at least they had star power.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You realllllllly feel it during that endless overrun. Like, why the fuck would you try cramming Brock's return in before a main event instead of at 10 PM or 9 PM? This show is closer to 3 and a half hours than it is two hours at this point. It's insane. No one can follow this even when it's not terrible.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> 1995 WCW wasn't that bad, at least they had star power.


And this coming from you, when at Starrcade 1995, the card was almost entirely made up of your beloved vanilla midgets battling it out in WCW VS NJPW, and were tearing the house down on Nitro, while the "Star power" was taking a break because people got tired of it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Also, I found their "quote of the week" stuff really grating this week. As every cell match had to have at least one participant making reference to "seeing you in hell". We really are at the point where every performer is sounding exactly the same.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Godway said:


> You realllllllly feel it during that endless overrun. Like, why the fuck would you try cramming Brock's return in before a main event instead of at 10 PM or 9 PM? This show is closer to 3 and a half hours than it is two hours at this point. It's insane. No one can follow this even when it's not terrible.


Roman has barely been on the show as of late and it still sucks. So much for Roman being responsible for the show sucking. If anything he would have made things better with a match in there.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TaterTots said:


> Roman has barely been on the show as of late and it still sucks. So much for Roman being responsible for the show sucking. If anything he would have made things better with a match in there.


The last time they gave Roman a main event arc, it was him trying to get into the Rollins/Owens match. And the audience loathed it. And it sucked horrendously. Because who the fucking fuck cared about another Roman Reigns title quest when we've watched him do it for three pathetic times in the last 8 months or so. 

While I don't disagree that Roman main eventing or not has no bearing on how bad this show is at this point, to act like he's not responsible for it being in the toilet after so many opportunities to make the show better is naive. He's the one who got the push, not Owens, not Rollins. They're the two guys who are trying to make due with HHH fucking them both in the ass.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Godway said:


> The last time they gave Roman a main event arc, it was him trying to get into the Rollins/Owens match. And the audience loathed it. And it sucked horrendously. Because who the fucking fuck cared about another Roman Reigns title quest when we've watched him do it for three pathetic times in the last 8 months or so.


Is that why on his two matches against Owens during that time he got the biggest reactions of the night? There is a reason why Roman gets such big reactions during his matches, people actually care about the guy. Same with his match with Rusev after he won the title at Clash of Champions.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TaterTots said:


> Is that why on his two matches against Owens during that time he got the biggest reactions of the night? There is a reason why Roman gets such big reactions during his matches, people actually care about the guy. Same with his match with Rusev after he won the title at Clash of Champions.


Put anyone over the roster for two years with Rumble wins, Mania main events, etc, and you'll find people "care" about them more than others. Even though they don't care about Reigns even half as much as any other top guy in history, and his reactions are generally terrible given his push and position. Your mindset is why the WWE is slowly dying. 

Orton failed just as hard when they tried making him Roman Reigns 10 years ago. But the difference was, Cena is there, Batista is there, HHH, HBK, Taker, and a number of other good and established supporting players. So they could bump Randy down and it was no big deal. Roman failed and there's absolutely NO ONE to replace him, because they've buried their entire roster for the last two years. That doesn't mean Roman is better than anyone else for the main event. In a number of ways, he's actually significantly worse. 

On today's roster, there's VERY little established veteran presence (because everyone has bailed on this sinking ship). Guys like Sheamus are considered that, and Sheamus is a complete waste of space. While all of the guys coming up are geeks with personality, terrible mic workers, and then on top of it all have to deal with being buried within their first year on the roster.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Godway said:


> Put anyone over the roster for two years with Rumble wins, Mania main events, etc, and you'll find people "care" about them more than others. Even though they don't care about Reigns even half as much as any other top guy in history, and his reactions are generally terrible given his push and position. Your mindset is why the WWE is slowly dying.


There are a lot of guys they have given big main events and more but yet just don't catch on with the people or sell a good amount of merchandize. Roman actually does this and has people into his matches. The reactions are no more terrible than the ones Cena get, they are mixed but very big reactions. Nobody is indifferent.




Godway said:


> Roman failed and there's absolutely NO ONE to replace him, because they've buried their entire roster for the last two years. That doesn't mean Roman is better than anyone else for the main event. In a number of ways, he's actually significantly worse.


Who did they bury on the roster by having Roman as a top guy? If you look at his pay per view matches you won't see a win by him that buried a member of the roster. Seems like this is just an excuse to blame Roman because other people just failed to reach the same level as him.


----------



## TR009 (Sep 1, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Rollins isn't that sympathetic, WWE. Nobody cares.


Sooooo, we gonna ignore the huge barrage of boos KO received as he laid waste to Rollins? Or the huge pop Seth got when he first came out with the List of Jericho? Or the chorus of "Rollins" chants Seth got last week? Yeah, nobody cares about Seth


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TR009 said:


> Sooooo, we gonna ignore the huge barrage of boos KO received as he laid waste to Rollins? Or the huge pop Seth got when he first came out with the List of Jericho? Or the chorus of "Rollins" chants Seth got last week? Yeah, nobody cares about Seth


That main event got absolutely zero heat. When a babyface is really over, that never happens. Rollins is damaged goods like the rest of the geeks.

I'm also very willing to admit I almost never watch Raw (because it is a total waste of my time), so i'm working with absolutely no context when it comes to Seth Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That main event got absolutely zero heat. When a babyface is really over, that never happens. Rollins is damaged goods like the rest of the geeks.
> 
> I'm also very willing to admit I don't watch Raw on a weekly basis because it is a total waste of my time, so i'm working with absolutely no context when it comes to Seth Rollins.


The match had no purpose to it to begin with and they didn't really do a good job on building it during the show. Rollins's matches with Jericho over the last two weeks had great reactions. But with this show in particular the crowd gave a good pop when Rollins won and then it got heat during the finish post-match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The match had no purpose to it to begin with and they didn't really do a good job on building it during the show. Rollins's matches with Jericho over the last two weeks had great reactions.


If people really cared about him, the match would never be that cold.

Rollins is over like a babyface, but certainly not a top babyface. That's because he's been booked like a geek for years.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Rollins is over like a babyface, but certainly not a top babyface.


Didn't you just said that you were working without context when it came to Rollins since you don't watch RAW? I pointed to the previous matches of the last few week and according to the live show reports he is getting top babyface pops.

And in any case, he is in the middle of a slow burn turn and the real feud (with Triple H) has not started.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Didn't you just said that you were working without context when it came to Rollins since you don't watch RAW? I pointed to the previous matches of the last few week and according to the live show reports he is getting top babyface pops.
> 
> And in any case, he is in the middle of a slow burn turn and the real feud (with Triple H) has not started.


I can give you an opinion based on what i've seen. I don't think Rollins is a great babyface in spite of his moveset being perfect babyface material.

What babyface _doesn't_ get pops on house shows? Roman gets pops on house shows. Roman also doesn't move business at the level of his push.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Felt bad for Heyman. He was trying to get more support for Goldberg and the segment failed.

- Vic


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I sat through Raw to see what Heyman/Lesnar would say. Then they give us that. Couldn't have fucked it up any worse. I should have known better. :laugh:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I read the results of Raw and opted against watching it yesterday, but after hearing more about the Heyman/Lesnar segment, I decided to give the show a chance. I'm glad I did, because it was one of those shows that played out a lot better in practice than it did on paper.

Jericho is on fire right now, and the Minneapolis crowd recognised that. The amount of screen time Y2J got is probably a key reason I enjoyed Raw so much. The report I read said it was too comedic a tone for a world championship feud, but fuck that. It's silly humour, but not to the level of Hornswoggle or 2006 DX. Underneath the "list" schtick- which I love- all three guys take the Cell and the Universal title seriously, especially Owens, who I think benefits more from being the straight man to Jericho's character. KO followed his good role in the opening segment with a nice promo that solidified that.

I like the use of Enzo and Cass early in the show, and particularly Cole's mention that they were scheduled to open the show. Perfect use of that act to fire the crowd up and give the TV show much needed energy with a hot start. Match was forgettable, but it's the entertainment part those guys have nailed. Air microphones, take my money.

Rusev's backstage promo was one of the better things Rusev has done lately IMO. He's had two purposes recently: delivering some comedic lines involving his relationship with Lana, and deliberately boring the crowd to sleep to set Roman up to save them. But here, he got serious, and his effort was close to what I'd call a money promo.

New Day vs. Cesaro & Sheamus. I never know how I feel about New Day. One week I laugh at their mic work, one week I cringe. I liked the character consistency of putting over Cesaro and making fun of Sheamus. Very good TV tag match though, and the finish was excellent. Match of the night... although I'm writing this post while I'm part way through the show, the triple threat could change things.

The Bayley/Dana Brooke thing didn't work for me. Always found arm wrestling boring, and it always ends the same way. The crowd seemed to agree. I like thick Dana though.

Curtis Axel is still a terrible promo, and he used up the cheap pop quota of the night. No matter how many angry faces Bo makes, I can't take him seriously. WWE should do what I've done in WWE 2K17 Universe Mode- demote them both to NXT as "good hands".

Shining Stars... Golden Truth... okay, it's a rough 20 minutes at this point. I'm impressed at how well Truth and Goldie still move around for guys their age, and Graves is trying his damndest to get Primo and Epico over. I feel like a 400 pound former world champ World's Strongest Man could be used better than being at ringside for a filler tag match.

Time to bring back the positivity. Best mic work Mick Foley has done in his GM run, Charlotte has found her voice too, and Sasha showed believable fire. I really felt for Foley when he brought up the way he walked, the pity people showed him, and the daily pain he was in. Real emotion, and I could relate to all that- except Foley's physical state is from Hell in a Cell, and mine is from Cerebral Palsy, nowhere near as cool. Between Foley and Jericho the other week, they finally woke up and started putting the Cell over as dangerous.

Rich Swann vs. Brian Kendrick was another great dose of wrestling action, but I still favour the earlier tag match (not the Golden Truth one). A big problem I saw on two separate occasions- Graves and TJP were both trying to get stories over on commentary, only for Cole to cut them off to gush over a move. If the lead announcer doesn't care about the stories being told in the cruiserweight division, why should the fans?

Really enjoying the David vs. Goliath story they're telling with Zayn and Strowman. As much as Sami Zayn is an underdog, this is the first I recall in WWE/NXT where he gets to do David vs. Goliath with such a pronounced size difference. Funny thing with Strowman, I've seen him live and we see flashes of it on Raw- dude is crazy athletic, quick and agile in addition to the obvious size and power. Very much looking forward to seeing what they can do in a real match, so very successful segment.

The big Brock segment. Another wasted appearance where Brock is paid tons to stand there while Heyman cuts a promo. Wearing thin for even someone like me, who is a total Brock fanboy. It was a tough (and ridiculous) ask to get a pro Goldberg response in Lesnar's fucking hometown. It's too bad Heyman wasn't given a chance to deliver some kind of parting line before they hit Brock's music. One good thing I'll say about the segment is that the crowd were making a decent amount of noise (90% Brock to maybe 10% Goldberg). So it came off a little better than I thought it would because I was imagining crickets, but there was at least crowd noise involved. Just an awkward end more than anything.

Main event time. Ended up being a straight handicap match, no break down/dissension between KO and Jericho like I was expecting, but that's cool. WWE are showing a bit of discipline, and Jericho I think is primed for a big babyface run sometime soon opposite Owens before he takes off again for Fozzy. Good action, doesn't wind up usurping New Day vs. Cesaro/Sheamus, but still enjoyable. Would definitely enjoy seeing those three in a legitimate triple threat. Cool finish with the double pin, and I liked Jericho going backstage to give Owens the full spotlight. They ripped off NXT by beating up security guards and bringing back the apron powerbomb, and I loved KO storming back to the ring just to stand on the turnbuckles and pose with the belt to end the show. Kevin Owens needed that spotlight.

Overall, Raw was Jericho. Damn shame he's not actually on the PPV card. I'm a Jericholic almost as much as I am a Brock fanboy... actually make that moreso based on recent form.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank God for Sky+/DVR's.

I got through that RAW in 45 mins and it still felt like a huge waste of time.

New Era? More like Bland Era.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW is absolutely terrible. If it weren't for Jericho, the show would have no pulse at all.

Sasha/Foley/Charlotte, Dana/Bayley and Heyman/Brock were some of the worst segments for different reasons. 

This episode killed any interest I had in HIAC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't think Raw was THAT bad tbh.

Jericho was the best part of it, my fave bit was the segment with Braun Strowman, Chris' face when Strowman told him to say please


----------

